# Roman Reigns and politics



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, so it seems WWE are quite high on Roman Reigns and it may be assumed that he will be pushed heavily in the near future. To which extent do you guys feel that this is due to his family ties to the Rock, a guy who probably has a lot of pull with WWE officials given he is a former face of the company?

Please note that I like Roman Reigns and am just curious for your opinions!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The only thing this has to do with the Rock is that he benefits from genetics (built and good looks), not politics. 

If you remember a few years ago Drew McIntyre was The Chosen One in a similar position (or better). The WWE will pick a guy they want to be the face, but if they can't or don't cut it to at least a respectable degree, then they'll cut the strings ... That much faith I do have in them. 

Reigns doesn't seem to be the type of person who will fail btw. He has the right attitude to go along with that look. He may never have the Rock level of talent, but I'm pretty sure he's not benefitting from any politics. The push is genuinely based around his work ethic as well as his looks (looks more than talent at this point).


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, he's been handpicked from the start. Always protected, since he has the 'look' or whatever and is from wrestling royalty. 

Get used to 5 years of lolromanwins.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I don't think it has anything to do with family ties, Reigns' brother was given a humiliating comedy gimmick where he literally called himself a shit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Family ties? How long as the Usos been wrestling without even a championship? That should answer your question.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm already sick of him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's more down to his amazing look than his ties to The Rock, although that can only help. We've seen multiple generational wrestlers get no breaks at all, and granted, their relatives are not Rock level but they still have pretty big names. The bottom line is, they see a guy that looks like that and they're GOING to push him, it's just how things are. On top of that, he supposedly has a really good attitude and is extremely well liked. Which basically means that he's Reverse Orton, in the sense that he has the body and the look that Vince thinks is a 10/10 but with none of the problems to impede his progress for several years.

I'm sure The Rock put in a good word for him here and there but it's not like he's getting pushed because somebody played backstage politics for him. According to Meltzer, Triple H has been eyeing him to be a top guy since FCW.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Family ties is nothing when you think of Rosey and his gimmick (Roman's Brother) and The Usos. 

Sure I don't think the family ties hurt him but they aren't the only reason he is going in the direction that he is. Roman has improved since he arrived in WWE. He has a great look, ladies swoon over him and men want to look like him. He carries himself well outside of wrestling (from what I have gathered from his interviews) and he seems to have a great foundation to his wrestling arsenal in that he has agility and power. His drive to make himself better and help keep the company afloat with his Shield brothers and Bryan over the Summer no doubt holds him in high esteem too. 

He's money in the 'E's eyes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

get ready for Lets go ROMAN , ROMAN SUCKS coming to an arena near you very soon.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Nothing to do with family ties his brother wasnt pushed likr this. Umaga was pushed but WWE wasnt as behind him as they are Reigns. The Usos havent been pushed to the moon. Reigns push is based in him being the best combination of size, presance, and ability WWE has seen in years.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> ladies swoon over him and men want to look like him.


Lol No. This man is fine the way he is thank you very much. 

Can't believe we're in 2014 and people still make these kinds of generalizations


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Lol No. This man is fine the way he is thank you very much.
> 
> Can't believe we're in 2014 and people still make these kinds of generalizations


To be honest I was trying to be a little tongue in cheek here, this is what WWE thinks.... _Riiiight_? :lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> He has a great look, ladies swoon over him and men want to look like him.


I'd rather be Seth Rollins. :draper2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> To be honest I was trying to be a little tongue in cheek here, this is what WWE thinks.... _Riiiight_? :lol


Fair enough  That may have been truer in the Schwarzenegger (I spelt it right the first time without spell check. I AM THE FUCKING KING!) generation than it is today  But yeah, that's the WWE's line of thinking for sure. They're that archaic.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> The only thing this has to do with the Rock is that he benefits from genetics (built and good looks)


LOL at claiming The Rock's looks and physique are by genetics.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Bluze said:


> Okay, so it seems WWE are quite high on Roman Reigns and it may be assumed that he will be pushed heavily in the near future. *To which extent do you guys feel that this is due to his family ties to the Rock,* a guy who probably has a lot of pull with WWE officials given he is a former face of the company?
> 
> Please note that I like Roman Reigns and am just curious for your opinions!


1. HIS HAIR
2. HIS TATTOO
3. HIS HAIR

Nothing to do with Rock...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

mgman said:


> LOL at claiming The Rock's looks and physique are by genetics.


fpalm

Wow, you're a really smart cookie aren't you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RUSEV said:


> I'd rather be Seth Rollins. :draper2


Not if you're both in Vince McMahon's company and he's deciding salary and pushes.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

LEAST TALENTED MEMBER GETS THE BIGGEST PUSH.

Only in WWE.

Looks > Everything.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> LEAST TALENTED MEMBER GETS THE BIGGEST PUSH.
> 
> Only in WWE.
> 
> Looks > Everything.


"The viewers of 'Live with Michael and Kelly" and 'Ellen Degeneres Show' will LOVE HIM when he makes appearances!!"

:vince5


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Nah I don't think it's politics, he's got the looks, supposedly easy to work with, and I think his ring work is really good imo. Being related to the Rock hasn't helped other guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> LEAST TALENTED MEMBER GETS THE BIGGEST PUSH.
> 
> Only in WWE.
> 
> Looks > Everything.


I could at least see if Roman Reigns was great on the mic but still green in the ring and had the look.
At least you could make a case but he is terrible on the mic and green in the ring, and just has the look.

HE is going to be exposed once he goes truly singles matches and has to wrestling for more than 5 minutes.

Its the same thing that happened with Ryback. HE was over because of his look, and when he was squashing jobbers but once everyone saw he couldn't work or cut a promo, he started to falter, then he started to get jobbed and it was over.

There are tons of guys in NXT (Hero included when he was there) that should have been called up before Reigns.

Reigns is one guy who could use a year or two more in NXT for seasoning


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> LEAST TALENTED MEMBER GETS THE BIGGEST PUSH.
> 
> Only in WWE.
> 
> Looks > Everything.


I don't think its only in WWE. The movie industry and hollywood as a whole still values look over talent. Unless its a comedy situation.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

His push has nothing to do with Rock or his family. He's a big, athletic, great looking guy who played college football. He's a hard worker and did great every time WWE gave him big responsabilities like the Survivor Series match and the Royal Rumble. They gave him a shot and he delivered every single time. WWE would push anyone with his credentials and ability. He's not the best at anything but he's one of the most well-rounded guys on the roster because not that many people have that look and size.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> I don't think its only in WWE. The movie industry and hollywood as a whole still values look over talent. Unless its a comedy situation.


Yeah. But talent + looks always wins in the long run. 

The rest are just one hit wonders that either end up getting typecast for life, or fall off the radar.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> The only thing this has to do with the Rock is that he benefits from genetics (built and good looks), not politics.
> 
> If you remember a few years ago Drew McIntyre was The Chosen One in a similar position (or better). The WWE will pick a guy they want to be the face, but if they can't or don't cut it to at least a respectable degree, then they'll cut the strings ... That much faith I do have in them.
> 
> Reigns doesn't seem to be the type of person who will fail btw. He has the right attitude to go along with that look. He may never have the Rock level of talent, but I'm pretty sure he's not benefitting from any politics. The push is genuinely based around his work ethic as well as his looks (looks more than talent at this point).


Agreed 100%, though he definitely has a lot of talent too. He has progressed amazingly for such a raw talent. A better feel for matches, and a more diversified moveset will hopefully come with time.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Politic ? The guy is just loved by the fans, that's all, he improved and now got everything. I think it's only since the Survivors Series where everybody loved him that they are pushing him to be the best. I doubt that the Rock has anything to do with it, Reigns worked his way to the top


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> That may have been truer in the Schwarzenegger generation


Arnold: Born 1947

Vince: Born 1945

Yep. Your story checks out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> I don't think its only in WWE. The movie industry and hollywood as a whole still values look over talent. Unless its a comedy situation.


That is simply not true in hollywood at all.

Hollywood would much rather cast someone like Kevin Spacey over someone like Channing Tatum.

Hollywood puts acting first over looks.

Now if you are talking about stupid teen movies or teeny tv shows then sure you have a point but that is why those movies and tv shows are so awful, because they just go for the pretty boy and pretty girl actors instead of talent, and that is why they always turn out like crap.

And that is why the WWE product is getting to be crap because they are going for looks over talent first.

Now of course the perfect balance is looks in talent for example in hollywood you have De Caprio, who is a great actor and good looking and for WWE the rock is a good example.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

Remember last year there was dirtsheet talk of there being backstage heat on a Shield member, did it turn out to be Reigns in the end or not? Or just turn out to be bullshit?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> Remember last year there was dirtsheet talk of there being backstage heat on a Shield member, did it turn out to be Reigns in the end or not? Or just turn out to be bullshit?


I thought Rollins was the person speculated to have the heat on him (maybe it was for the pissing incident, which Rollins said he did in an empty bottle while waiting under the ring). But more than likely the heat was just dirtsheet BS.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ignoring the people who don't like Reigns because he's being pushed over their favorites the biggest criticism of Reigns seem to be he's green in the ring. That's not a "legit" criticism because Reigns doesnt come across green in the ring he comes across a badass tough guy. I ve read here he looks like he doesnt know what to do next and maybe he doesn't but it looks like he's stalking his opponent not thinking about his next move. The people who are rooting against him looks like you're fighting a losing battle he's got the looks, size, presance AND he comes across competant in the ring and on the mic. Get ready Roman's Reign is near.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

If the rock mattered the usos would be 5+ times tag champs and Tamina womens champ but neither even got tvtime a year ago and neither has won a title. Why does everything have to be about politics? They see a guy with a marketable look, great atlethisism and a good personality ofcourse they want to push him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> Ignoring the people who don't like Reigns because he's being pushed over their favorites the biggest criticism of Reigns seem to be he's green in the ring. That's not a "legit" criticism because Reigns doesnt come across green in the ring he comes across a badass tough guy. I ve read here he looks like he doesnt know what to do next and maybe he doesn't but it looks like he's stalking his opponent not thinking about his next move. The people who are rooting against him looks like you're fighting a losing battle he's got the looks, size, presance AND he comes across competant in the ring and on the mic. Get ready Roman's Reign is near.


He did come across green in his only single match against Punk. he looks lost in that much and he was pretty awful.
The reason why you don't think he looks green in the ring is because he is protected very well by Ambrose and Rollins. They do all the work in the ring then they rag in Reigns he he does his 2 moves of doom and match over.

Just wait until Reigns starts getting more and more singles matches, unless he is just beating up on jobbers like Ryback was, he is going to be exposed big time. And he is not competent on the mic. He is god awful on the ring. People love bash Daniel Bryans mic work but DBs mic work is miles better than Reigns.

I cant wait unit Reigns flops like Ryback did. Rollins and Ambrose are much more well rounded and talented than him.

Reigns needs at least a couple more years in NXT before he is ready. The WWE is going to screw him up by trying to fast track him to the top.i
Its not going to work.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> Remember last year there was dirtsheet talk of there being backstage heat on a Shield member, did it turn out to be Reigns in the end or not? Or just turn out to be bullshit?



There were two lots of rumours last year that I vividly remember regarding these guys:

First was apparently Reigns called Orton out about being reckless in the ring, even on houseshow circuits when he didn't need to be. This coincided with Reigns' hurting his ankle on that one Smackdown when Orton messed up a spot. 

Second was something to do with Rollins not shaking Vince's hand or something 


Think they were pretty much bullshit though, like a lot of dirtsheet hype. I mean at the time The Shield seemed to be up shit creek with no direction, so I don't know whether it was kinda true or whether Creative just had ran out of steam (again! Lol, seriously when don't they?!) when it came to them.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

from what i read the rock nevr played politics backstage during his days on the top and even when he returned lately 
atleast Inever saw stories about it anywhere 

Reigns push is only because his look and athleticism 
i remember a lot of people here commented about him during his days in fcw esp after his matches with Kruger and the famous triple threat match with rollins and ambrose and even some of you said he may be the next big star
why now all the criticism???


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Rock probably had a bit to do with it, but he was already chosen by Vince/HHH whatever due to look. He'll probably be well liked too by the casuals, Superman character or not. If he runs through the roster like Cena did(mostly), people will turn on him real quick. I'm already annoyed at how much he's showcased over the other Shield members, and I like him. Even as a badass face, if he doesn't get better at talking he may not get to the highest level of starpower like the Rock, but he'll be pushed pretty hard.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> He did come across green in his only single match against Punk. he looks lost in that much and he was pretty awful.
> The reason why you don't think he looks green in the ring is because he is protected very well by Ambrose and Rollins. They do all the work in the ring then they rag in Reigns he he does his 2 moves of doom and match over.
> 
> Just wait until Reigns starts getting more and more singles matches, unless he is just beating up on jobbers like Ryback was, he is going to be exposed big time. And he is not competent on the mic. He is god awful on the ring. People love bash Daniel Bryans mic work but DBs mic work is miles better than Reigns.
> ...


I disagree that he came across green in that match with Punk. I love watching all wrestling even old wrestling Reigns isn't Buddy Rogers Bret Hart or Eddie Guerrero and he isnt supposed to be. Working a sloe deliberate style doesn't make a wrestler green. If by green you mean inexperianced then you're he hasn't been wrestling long but, many use green as a negative term as green in bad don't know what they are doing etc. Think about this though if you and I disagree on Reigns in ring work...You think its bad I think its good then isn't it possible WWE management could agree with either one of us?


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

I will be laughing my ass off when this guy does not live up to the hype. His mic work is complete shit, I mean literally in the lower 10%. I cringe every time he says something because even if he is given a simple one liner, he somehow manages to make it look scripted and rehearsed....He's not a Brock Lesnar who is a freak of nature and does not need to say a word. This Reigns guy will actually need to do some talking because his physical attributes will not be enough. That's where I think he will fall way short of what you guys want him to be.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Reigns vs Rollins and Ambrose. Handicap matches incoming.

With Reigns going over every time and those two jobbing/bumping like fools to make this corporate, soulless, product of the machine look good. 

Goddamn this company for giving a random football player Kassius Ohno's spot and firing him. I don't want to suck Reigns dick. HE DOES NOTHING FOR ME.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> I disagree that he came across green in that match with Punk. I love watching all wrestling even old wrestling Reigns isn't Buddy Rogers Bret Hart or Eddie Guerrero and he isnt supposed to be. Working a sloe deliberate style doesn't make a wrestler green. If by green you mean inexperianced then you're he hasn't been wrestling long but, many use green as a negative term as green in bad don't know what they are doing etc. Think about this though if you and I disagree on Reigns in ring work...You think its bad I think its good then isn't it possible WWE management could agree with either one of us?


It had nothing to do with the match being slow. He was very sloppy and he looked just bad. Randy Orton works a slow and deliberate pace and I find his matches boring but I wouldnt call Orton green. See the difference? 

And when I say he is green, all I am saying is he isn't ready for a main event push and Ambrose and Rollins are. Reigns if anything needs an IC title run, then maybe in a couple of years he can get a main event push, but it seems like the WWE wants to put him in Punks spot since they need someone to replace him and he isn't ready for that.

When I am saying he is green. I am saying he isn't ready yet. You have tons of guys that have tons of WWE seasoning that need to be pushed before him. Hell Ziggler is one of them. If anyone should get a big push now that Punk is gone, it should be Ziggler.

He has it all.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

It's just how WWE work. They see a guy who they feel has the look and can make them alot of money without even having to do anything yet but it's not going to stop them from pushing them until it works compared to the indy or smaller guys who need to bust their asses off non stop to get even the slightest of recognition.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> It had nothing to do with the match being slow. He was very sloppy and he looked just bad. Randy Orton works a slow and deliberate pace and I find his matches boring but I wouldnt call Orton green. See the difference?
> 
> And when I say he is green, all I am saying is he isn't ready for a main event push and Ambrose and Rollins are. Reigns if anything needs an IC title run, then maybe in a couple of years he can get a main event push, but it seems like the WWE wants to put him in Punks spot since they need someone to replace him and he isn't ready for that.
> 
> ...


We agree on a few things here actually. I think Reigns needs a mid-card title run Id give him the US Title instead of the IC though. We disagree on the Punk match don't think he looked sloppy at all. We also disagree on Ziggler I don't think he has it "all" He doesn't have the size and presance.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> fpalm
> 
> Wow, you're a really smart cookie aren't you?


Perfect, you actually meant something else entirely by your explicit statement? So that facepalm must be at yourself and your post contains 0 sarcasm, glad you point out your own faults.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

mgman said:


> Perfect, you actually meant something else entirely by your explicit statement? So that facepalm must be at yourself and your post contains 0 sarcasm, glad you point out your own faults.


Genetics = Facial features, voice, general appearance, height, body metabolism, body chemistry. 
Workout = Enhancement of existing features and a great deal of what your body ends up looking like after working out depends a lot on your body metabolism and chemistry. Genetics plays a significant role in whether someone is able to enhance their existing features through working out or not. 

If you don't know shit about science then don't try to talk down to someone who does.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> LEAST TALENTED MEMBER GETS THE BIGGEST PUSH.
> 
> Only in WWE.
> 
> Looks > Everything.


To be fair, Dean Ambrose (I'm assuming you're refering to him) has been the least impressive out of the 3 so far. (imo)


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> Genetics = Facial features, voice, general appearance, height, body metabolism, body chemistry.
> Workout = Enhancement of existing features and a great deal of what your body ends up looking like after working out depends a lot on your body metabolism and chemistry. Genetics plays a significant role in whether someone is able to enhance their existing features through working out or not.
> 
> If you don't know shit about science then don't try to talk down to someone who does.


You've got a lot of flashing lights on the outside, but nothing's functioning on the inside. Let's go back to your post that I quoted, since you clearly have an abysmal grasp of the English language.



Reaper Jones said:


> The only thing this has to do with the Rock is that he benefits from genetics (built and good looks)...


Read my post again:



mgman said:


> LOL at claiming *The Rock's* looks and physique are by genetics.


I put in bold the part that you clearly failed to read before your wasted retorts. 

Oh, and please don't use your google search level definitions of terms to pretend you're some scientific guru. FYI, I'm more familiar with biological science than you think because my school program revolves around it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

There are people who think Reigns is gonna be the face? Not gonna happen, he's the Orton of this generation.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It's just the guy they're pushing right now.. They'll give up on him and move on to someone else, they always do... I remember last year people were certain Ziggler would be a top guy from that point going forward, look at his career now... You never know with WWE, Reigns has a lot of time to improve while he's getting pushed, i hope it doesn't fail. I have to see him in a good 15-20 min singles match with someone like Bryan or Triple H to see exactly how talented he is. We've only really seen him in tag matches.

I know i went on about something else, to answer your question, no i don't think politics is playing a part in his push.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> *Genetics* = Facial features, voice, general appearance,* height*, body metabolism, body chemistry.





> height





> *height*


Well, there goes my chances of ever reaching 6'0ft.


I wish I had some of those Rock genetics right about now.:rock4


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> I disagree that he came across green in that match with Punk. I love watching all wrestling even old wrestling Reigns isn't Buddy Rogers Bret Hart or Eddie Guerrero and he isnt supposed to be. *Working a sloe deliberate style doesn't make a wrestler green*. If by green you mean inexperianced then you're he hasn't been wrestling long but, many use green as a negative term as green in bad don't know what they are doing etc. Think about this though if you and I disagree on Reigns in ring work...You think its bad I think its good then isn't it possible WWE management could agree with either one of us?


No it doesn't...but it won't make him interesting either.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think it has anything to with politics, Reigns' has a great look and the exact look WWE looks for.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

mgman said:


> You've got a lot of flashing lights on the outside, but nothing's functioning on the inside. Let's go back to your post that I quoted, since you clearly have an abysmal grasp of the English language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of idiot are you? Rock and Reigns are from the same family tree. The Rock was a great looking guy. Roman is a great looking guy. They share genes. In this case it's a simple correlation. Genes determine how someone looks. Both are from the same gene pool. That's why I said that only involvement of The Rock is Roman's career at this point is genetic. 

What the hell are you smoking that you couldn't understand such a simple concept?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He did come across green in his only single match against Punk. he looks lost in that much and he was pretty awful.
> The reason why you don't think he looks green in the ring is because he is protected very well by Ambrose and Rollins. They do all the work in the ring then they rag in Reigns he he does his 2 moves of doom and match over.
> 
> Just wait until Reigns starts getting more and more singles matches, unless he is just beating up on jobbers like Ryback was, he is going to be exposed big time. And he is not competent on the mic. He is god awful on the ring. People love bash Daniel Bryans mic work but DBs mic work is miles better than Reigns.
> ...


Sorry but this whole post is ridiculous. He was in that Survivor Series match for a long time and did great. He was in the Rumble for a very long time as well and did a flawless job. You're basing this whole "Reigns is green" thought because of one match with Punk that wasn't as good as it should have been? The interesting thing is that Punk's match with Rollins was even worse than that one and even had a couple of pretty awkward spots and Rollins is one of the best workers in the world. Reigns' ring work is absolutely fine and he's already more over than Ryback ever was (and Ryback is a better worker than he gets credit for). His mic work is his biggest flaw because it still sounds robotic but it is good enough and if it didn't hinder him until now it's not very likely that it will in the future. Batista was never that good on the mic and he once was the most over guy in WWE.

While I don't question that both Rollins and Ambrose are more talented than him, it's really stupid to want him to fail just because his push will be bigger than his teammates'. You have to understand that guys like Ambrose and Rollins are not meant to be "face of the company" material while Reigns is. Of course their pushes will be different but don't worry, Rollins and Ambrose will do just fine.

The part about him needing 2 more years on NXT is the most ridiculous part of the entire post. He's been on the main roster for more than a year and he's been doing great, and on top of that he has been able to work with the best guys in the world day in and day out. He has learned more this past year than he would have in 5 years on NXT. Two more years in NXT? Give me a break. And I don't even want to get into your post that said Chris Hero should have been promoted to the main roster faster than him... Let's be serious OK?


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

The Corre said:


> To be fair, Dean Ambrose (I'm assuming you're refering to him) has been the least impressive out of the 3 so far. (imo)


This. So much hype and disappointment. And I don't like Rollins as well but at least he has his merits.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns shares some features with the Rock: Outstanding natural charisma, great look, very wide shoulders with delts of prosperity, awesome voice, 6'3",agile for his size, great work ethic. I see nothing holding him back tbh.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha, there's always a conspiracy theory.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

He looks like a BAD ASS. He has talent. He is young. Why not?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> What kind of idiot are you? Rock and Reigns are from the same family tree. The Rock was a great looking guy. Roman is a great looking guy. They share genes. In this case it's a simple correlation. Genes determine how someone looks. Both are from the same gene pool. That's why I said that only involvement of The Rock is Roman's career at this point is genetic.
> 
> What the hell are you smoking that you couldn't understand such a simple concept?


It's so amazing how much you fail at reading, should I start assuming your comments about stupidity are about yourself?

I would ask you to show me where I said or implied The Rock and Roman Reigns aren't part of the same family, but you're probably going to quote the same post of mine that you still fail at understanding. Don't worry about what I'm smoking, maybe you should try smoking something that will replace the brain cells you seem to lack.

PS: Correlation doesn't imply causation.


----------



## DPW (Sep 20, 2013)

I really don't know if The Rock had an involvement, but I remember that he recommended Curtis Axel, formerly known as Michael Mcgillicutty, the guy who trained with him for Wrestlemania 29. Back then Axel was off camera.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> We agree on a few things here actually. I think Reigns needs a mid-card title run Id give him the US Title instead of the IC though. We disagree on the Punk match don't think he looked sloppy at all. We also disagree on Ziggler I don't think he has it "all" He doesn't have the size and presance.


You have to be kidding me, Ziggler is 6 ft tall, and has a great look. He is very good on the mic and is one of the best workers in the ring.
Ziggler is way better suited to be a top guy than Reigns.

How does Ziggler not have a good presence?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You have to be kidding me, Ziggler is 6 ft tall, and has a great look. He is very good on the mic and is one of the best workers in the ring.
> Ziggler is way better suited to be a top guy than Reigns.
> 
> How does Ziggler not have a good presence?


If it was still the 90s when orange skin and bleached blonde hair was still en vogue.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The Corre said:


> To be fair, Dean Ambrose (I'm assuming you're refering to him) has been the least impressive out of the 3 so far. (imo)


Agreed. A little funny when people say Reigns will have his ring weaknesses revealed when they break up, when Ambrose has already had his revealed by him not having a singles good singles matches yet and most of them were bad. Rollins is the best.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

SubZero3:16 said:


> If it was still the 90s when orange skin and bleached blonde hair was still en vogue.


Girl with a Reigns sig/av talking about tans, skin colouring, blonde hair, 90's trends and ''en vogue''.

:ajscream

RIP IWC. Please change this website to WWEUniverse<3!!1!.com and be done with it.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Girl with a Reigns sig/av talking about tans, skin colouring, blonde hair, 90's trends and ''en vogue''.
> 
> :ajscream
> 
> RIP IWC. Please change this website to WWEUniverse<3!!1!.com and be done with it.


you're right, Ziggler has more of an 80's look to him!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Girl with a Reigns sig/av talking about tans, skin colouring, blonde hair, 90's trends and ''en vogue''.
> 
> :ajscream
> 
> RIP IWC. Please change this website to WWEUniverse<3!!1!.com and be done with it.


Your post makes no sense but I see that's a common occurrence for you. Carry on.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again both ambrose and reigns are overrated. If anyone deserves a push out of the three it's seth rollins.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

No politics, young great looking built like a champion, great wrestling gene background, has improved dramatically in a year and great attitude


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> You have to be kidding me, Ziggler is 6 ft tall, and has a great look. *He is very good on the mic *and is one of the best workers in the ring.
> Ziggler is way better suited to be a top guy than Reigns.
> 
> How does Ziggler not have a good presence?


:ti

I guess fast talking & a screechy teeny girl voice is considered good.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Reigns got everything that the WWE wants... great looks, headliner physique and will get a push to the moon

big problem... i think he's SHIT on mic


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

He's going to fail based on past statistics, most people that are handpicked by WWE from day 1 to be a big star never become as big as expected. Orton was supposed to be the big star from Evolution, didn't pan out and Orton flopped, Ryback was a flop, Bobby Lashley failed, and so on. I actually think Rollin's is going to be the biggest star out of the three, as much as people are going to attack me for saying that.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Reigns' mic skills remind me of Batista's during his early WWE days: he said very little and when he did say something, it sounds awkward. But maybe as time passes, like Batista, it'll improve as he speaks more often.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> He's going to fail based on past statistics, most people that are handpicked by WWE from day 1 to be a big star never become as big as expected. Orton was supposed to be the big star from Evolution, didn't pan out and Orton flopped, Ryback was a flop, Bobby Lashley failed, and so on. I actually think Rollin's is going to be the biggest star out of the three, as much as people are going to attack me for saying that.


I agree seth is the only person out of the three that has improved in their weakness*his mic skills* and dean and reigns are both below average in the ring still.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

mgman said:


> Reigns' mic skills remind me of Batista's during his early WWE days: he said very little and when he did say something, it sounds awkward. But maybe as time passes, like Batista, it'll improve as he speaks more often.


Speaking more often does not means he is better on the mic. Batista's mic work is still cringeworthy to this day. Some guys have it from day one and other guys never have it.


----------



## superrain (Apr 11, 2012)

it's one of those weird things i see on the forums, when evaluating a guys eligibility for making it in the wwe, so much is made of skill on the mic. it makes sense, wwe is all about entertainment and being able to cut a promo is a huge leg up, but let's not ignore the exceptions to that. i mean, the world champion and kayfabe face of the wwe is fucking horrendous on the mic. his delivery is shocking and after all this time can't sell a promo or even get through it without forgetting a line sometimes. guys like kane, brock lesnar, undertaker, batista, jeff hardy, rob van dam, mysterio and even bret hard are guys who've been extremely sucessful in the company and aren't great talkers at all. reigns has the look and if he can cut a short tough guy promo every now and then he'll be fine.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

No minorities is getting special treatment regardless of who you are. How long were the Usos on the roster before this push? Who your cousin is means very little. Especially with the Rock. The Rock has basically always had family on the roster and Roman is the first to get pushed like this. 

Honestly, I feel like nepotism in general doesn't mean much anymore besides getting on the roster. Even looking at the Caucasian 2nd to 3rd generation guys and it's not helping Ted Dibiase, Curtis Axel, The Hart Dynasty they aren't getting pushed any more than someone with a lesser lineage.

So, basically can nepotism get you on the roster? Yes. I'm sure Roman Reigns was only given that chance because of his family. Not just the rock, but his family in general has an extensive past with his family. But do I think Roman's push is because of who he is? No, It more of what he is. Roman Reigns is a great looking guy, he's a powerhouse, he's young and athletic. He also seems to be a quick learner. I think they see him as someone who can be molded into whatever the hell they want him to be. Not even the talent he has, but the talent they'll give him. He's essentially everything they want him to be with enough room to make him what they want. 

But overall as a minority, I think it's a silly question to ask is a minority being pushed because of who he is related too. Very few minorities are in the main event. At times the top of the card is completely white. Do I feel like some someone is going to try to set me straight for "pulling the race card". Obviously, it happens without fail, but I'd be doing the truth a disservice is I said anything different.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Kaban said:


> Speaking more often does not means he is better on the mic. Batista's mic work is still cringeworthy to this day. Some guys have it from day one and other guys never have it.


I think you forgot the part where I said MAYBE. Your post is also pretty invalid considering how much generalization it has and that you're pushing your opinions as fact.


----------



## superrain (Apr 11, 2012)

WTF352 said:


> I agree seth is the only person out of the three that has improved in their weakness*his mic skills* and dean and reigns are both below average in the ring still.


can't agree with this. i've seen him have many great matches before coming to the wwe, and even in fcw he had some nice matches with rollins. guy has good ring ability it just hasn't shone through yet and can understand why some haven't been that impressed yet, but he has credentials.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns isn't nearly as bad in the ring as some say. He already has enough moves that look good that he can hit on anyone. He usually always makes his opponents look good, and he's a great athlete. The only things he lacks are things he can gain with experience. I would say at this point Reigns is easily better than guys like Cena and Batista were a little over a year into their WWE careers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Sorry but this whole post is ridiculous. He was in that Survivor Series match for a long time and did great. He was in the Rumble for a very long time as well and did a flawless job. You're basing this whole "Reigns is green" thought because of one match with Punk that wasn't as good as it should have been? The interesting thing is that Punk's match with Rollins was even worse than that one and even had a couple of pretty awkward spots and Rollins is one of the best workers in the world. Reigns' ring work is absolutely fine and he's already more over than Ryback ever was (and Ryback is a better worker than he gets credit for). His mic work is his biggest flaw because it still sounds robotic but it is good enough and if it didn't hinder him until now it's not very likely that it will in the future. Batista was never that good on the mic and he once was the most over guy in WWE.
> 
> While I don't question that both Rollins and Ambrose are more talented than him, it's really stupid to want him to fail just because his push will be bigger than his teammates'. You have to understand that guys like Ambrose and Rollins are not meant to be "face of the company" material while Reigns is. Of course their pushes will be different but don't worry, Rollins and Ambrose will do just fine.
> 
> The part about him needing 2 more years on NXT is the most ridiculous part of the entire post. He's been on the main roster for more than a year and he's been doing great, and on top of that he has been able to work with the best guys in the world day in and day out. He has learned more this past year than he would have in 5 years on NXT. Two more years in NXT? Give me a break. And I don't even want to get into your post that said Chris Hero should have been promoted to the main roster faster than him... Let's be serious OK?



You cant be serious you think just because he was in the survivor series match, which is basically just him standing around and throwing someone out every now and again is the same as him wrestling a 15-20 minute main event match. Its not even close to the same thing especially when there was always 6-10 people in the RR match at all times when Reigns was in the match, except when it got to the final few. 

The Punk match where he blew up after a few minutes is a much better barometer to how he will look in singles matches as well as his matches in NXT and he is still average at best because he is still green. 

And how is it ridiculous part of the entire post that he needs at least 2 more years in NXT? He was a football player before he went to WWE Dev, and he only spend TWO YEARS in NXT, where as Seth Rollins spent THREE years in NXT and he was already seasoned before even going there with at least 6 years wrestling experience before that.

So you really think its ok that Reigns had only two years in NXT with no wrestling experience before that but a guy like Rollins spent three years in DEV while he has years and years of wrestling experience before that? If anything is ridiculous its that. 

Even Dean Ambrose was stuck in the NXT for almost two years, and he had years and years of experience before that. 

Yet you think its ridiculous that I think Reigns needs at least 2 more years of training since he had none before NXT?

And Its not stupid that I want him to fail because he is pushed over more talented wrestlers. I am sick of the WWE machine just picking the guy who they think has the THE LOOK even if they don't have the talent to be pushed over guys that deserve it more or guys who got over on their own yet the WWE still doesn't want to push them (see Daniel Bryan Ziggler, Sandow, etc etc).

And its total







and







to claim that someone like Reigns is meant to be the face of the company just based on his LOOK and not his worth over guys like Rollins and Ambrose who could easily be the face of the company if the WWE pushed them right.

Why do you think that Rollins or Ambrose shouldn't or cant be the face of the company over Reigns?

Both are better in the ring and both are better on the mic than him? Stop thinking like Vince and HHH.

The guys that should be the face of the company are the guys that get over because the fans want them the face of the company.

Do you really want another John Cena where the WWE just shoves him down our throats and forces him to be the face of the company?

I would much rather have a guy like Daniel Bryan as the face of the company who works his ass off (not that CEna doesn't) and one that despite Vince and HHH trying to bury him, still gets over and his the most over person in the WWE.

Just imagine if the WWE acted on this and actually pushed DB how much more money they could make off him? He is already the 4th highest selling merch person the WWE has, and that is with half the merch that Cena and Punk have, and also DB has some of the most god awful T shirts and merch I have ever seen. Imagine if his merch was actually cool?

He would be #1 or #2 . But of course because people like you and Vince think, Oh well he is not a







we need to







him.

Everyone should want Reigns to fail, do you really want another superman of the WWE once Cena hangs it up? I know I don't.

I am hoping the fans turn on Reigns and crap all over him for the overrated piece of crap he is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> If it was still the 90s when orange skin and bleached blonde hair was still en vogue.


Yet Ziggler when he won MITB and cashed it in was one of the most over guys in the company, until the WWE buried him.

Ziggler could be a huge star if the WWE booked him like they book Del Rio or Sheamus


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Do you really want another John Cena where the WWE just shoves him down our throats and forces him to be the face of the company?
> 
> I would much rather have a guy like Daniel Bryan as the face of the company who works his ass off (not that CEna doesn't) and one that despite Vince and HHH trying to bury him, still gets over and his the most over person in the WWE.
> 
> Just imagine if the WWE acted on this and actually pushed DB how much more money they could make off him? He is already the 4th highest selling merch person the WWE has, and that is with half the merch that Cena and Punk have, and also DB has some of the most god awful T shirts and merch I have ever seen. Imagine if his merch was actually cool?


Don't worry, the wwe will push DB, I think they have been pretty sly with their handling of him, he'll be fine, with really cool t shirts for you to buy!

PS I don't wish anyone to fail, and calling some one a piece of crap just says a lot about you


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yet Ziggler when he won MITB and cashed it in was one of the most over guys in the company, until the WWE buried him.
> 
> Ziggler could be a huge star if the WWE booked him like they book Del Rio or Sheamus


Well maybe if Ziggler could control his tongue once in a while he wouldn't have been demoted now would he?

Maybe you need to ask yourself _why_ they didn't book him like Del Rio or Sheamus. Like I said, his look is dated. All he has to do is update it a little.

Wanting someone to fail in their career says a whole lot more about you than it does about them.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think Reigns is the only likely candidate to end the streak one day. I can see him being a multiple time WWEWHC.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

terrilala said:


> Don't worry, the wwe will push DB, I think they have been pretty sly with their handling of him, he'll be fine, with really cool t shirts for you to buy!
> 
> PS I don't wish anyone to fail, and calling some one a piece of crap just says a lot about you


Its nothing personal against Roman Reigns, its against the WWE machine hand picking someone before they are even ready or deserve to be the face of the company.

You should have to earn that, it shouldn't be handed to you, especially if you have only been around for a year in the WWE like Reigns has been. And his mic work and in ring work is crap. So what else should I call him?

Roman Reigns sucks compared to the other members of the shield. People say stuff like this on this board every day. Hell look at the names CM Punk is called. 




SubZero3:16 said:


> Well maybe if Ziggler could control his tongue once in a while he wouldn't have been demoted now would he?
> 
> Maybe you need to ask yourself _why_ they didn't book him like Del Rio or Sheamus. Like I said, his look is dated. All he has to do is update it a little.
> 
> Wanting someone to fail in their career says a whole lot more about you than it does about them.


I love people that used this logic. I am not saying you are doing this but other people claim that Daniel Bryan should speak up if he wants the top spot, and that he is a wuss because he doesn't, but then a guy like Punk or Ziggler do it and its wrong.

HHH even said in an interview, someone just posted on here, and Austin even spoke about it, That the current talent need to reach out and grab the top spots if they want it, and to speak up about getting it.

So because Ziggler speaks up about it, he is ini the wrong? I just think its funny that you're damned if you do and damned if you don't on this board.

As you say Zigglers look is dated, well ADR and Sheamus both have generic looks but we all know why they are pushed. Sheamus because he is HHHs workout buddy and ADR because Vince wants the mexican fans.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

These Roman threads :ti funny seeing the super marks and anti Reigns guys go at it.

Rock probaly has a decent amount to do with this push but its mainly the "look". I do love how some people act like being related to the Rock means nothing because they bring up Rosey and the Usos lol. If either of those guys looked like Reigns, Cena or even Orton they'd be former champs in getting huge pushes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> These Roman threads :ti funny seeing the super marks and anti Reigns guys go at it.
> 
> Rock probaly has a decent amount to do with this push but its mainly the "look". I do love how some people act like being related to the Rock means nothing because they bring up Rosey and the Usos lol. If either of those guys looked like Reigns, Cena or even Orton they'd be former champs in getting huge pushes.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And yet you have no proof that being related to the Rock had anything to do with his push. Or maybe it's the fact that his dad is a hall of famer? Or maybe he winked at Vince one day and old boy Vince got the tinglies. In fact no one can't say for a fact that nepotism had anything to do with it.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre owning these Reigns fangirls. You have more patience than me, brother. Depressing sight seeing young girls with Reigns sigs/avs degrade actual pro-wrestlers based on their look, whilst monopolising numerous 400+ page fanfic threads.



SubZero3:16 said:


> If it was still the 90s when orange skin and bleached blonde hair was still en vogue.





G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Girl with a Reigns sig/av talking about tans, skin colouring, blonde hair, 90's trends and ''en vogue''.
> 
> :ajscream
> 
> RIP IWC. Please change this website to WWEUniverse<3!!1!.com and be done with it.





SubZero3:16 said:


> Your post makes no sense but I see that's a common occurrence for you. Carry on.


:taylor3

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1088057-shield-discussion-thread-v-401.html


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> These Roman threads :ti funny seeing the super marks and anti Reigns guys go at it.
> 
> Rock probaly has a decent amount to do with this push but its mainly the "look". I do love how some people act like being related to the Rock means nothing because they bring up Rosey and the Usos lol. *If either of those guys looked like Reigns, Cena or even Orton they'd be former champs in getting huge pushes. *
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wouldn't that mean it's still down to the "look"? Which still has nothing to do with being related to Rock.



birthday_massacre said:


> Yet Ziggler when he won MITB and cashed it in was one of the most over guys in the company, until the WWE buried him.
> 
> Ziggler could be a huge star if the WWE booked him like they book Del Rio or Sheamus


You know he's not over when you have to use a cash-in to prove how over he is.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Bluze said:


> Okay, so it seems WWE are quite high on Roman Reigns and it may be assumed that he will be pushed heavily in the near future. To which extent do you guys feel that this is due to his family ties to the Rock, a guy who probably has a lot of pull with WWE officials given he is a former face of the company?
> 
> Please note that I like Roman Reigns and am just curious for your opinions!


I highly doubt family ties is the reason behind his push. We all remember his brother's terrible gimmick. Plus, when you refer to family, that is in reference to like immediate family or very close extended family in which Reigns and The Rock are not that close on the family tree. The Rock and Roman Reigns are distant relatives if even that considering the blood brothers thing was more of a sworn loyalty but eventually one married a sister of the other and became part of the family or something like that, either way, it's fairly distant. Will The Rock support his distant relative? perhaps, but I don't see why he will interfere in the push process as Reigns can do that on his own by improving in some areas.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> birthday_massacre owning these Reigns fangirls. You have more patience than me, brother. Depressing sight seeing young girls with Reigns sigs/avs degrade actual pro-wrestlers based on their look, whilst monopolising numerous 400+ page fanfic threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if someone is mentioning a wrestlers looks, don't get all upset if someone also mentions one of your guys looks or lack of them


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Wouldn't that mean it's still down to the "look"? Which still has nothing to do with being related to Rock.


yup

Anyway, I really like Reigns but I don't want him to have a super push, let it be more organic, he'll do fine


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

terrilala said:


> if someone is mentioning a wrestlers looks, don't get all upset if someone also mentions one of your guys looks or lack of them


This is pro-wrestling sweetheart. I couldn't give a fuck if the guy is HAWT or not. He won't bang me, so why do I care what his face and body looks like?

Unfortunately we're living in a ''WWEUniverse'' world where the Twitter/Tumblr/Instagram generation has spewed over into IWC. 

One simple glance in this thread tells you all you need to know:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1088057-shield-discussion-thread-v-403.html

IWC isn't what it used to be and Smark HOFers would be rolling in their graves.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its nothing personal against Roman Reigns, its against the WWE machine hand picking someone before they are even ready or deserve to be the face of the company.
> 
> You should have to earn that, it shouldn't be handed to you, especially if you have only been around for a year in the WWE like Reigns has been. And his mic work and in ring work is crap. So what else should I call him?
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with the desire to be the top guy Ziggler's problem was he continually advertised sabotaging other wrestler's programs so he could get his shot. That's bush league and he deserved to get buried for that.

If Bryan says everyone boo the crap out of Batista v Orton he deserves to get buried. Doesn't matter if he's right you got to play ball, wait your turn and strike when the opportunity is there for you. That's what Punk did. He didn't say boo Miz v Cena maybe they'll push me.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I like these type of posts because at least all the Roman Reigns haters see that he is going to be the next big star in WWE. When a guy has things going for him, the haters try their hardest to discredit said guy - in this case Roman Reigns. He has the look WWE likes(which is probably one of the main things that fuel this hate), loads of charisma, and is only destined to get better in the ring and on the mic. The guy comes off as a legit bad ass whenever he is in the ring or even outside of it. And it really doesn't matter what any of you Roman Reigns detractors think. The crowds seem to be really into him and so is WWE, so win win.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> This is pro-wrestling sweetheart. I couldn't give a fuck if the guy is HAWT or not. He won't bang me, so why do I care what his face and body looks like?
> 
> Unfortunately we're living in a ''WWEUniverse'' world where the Twitter/Tumblr/Instagram generation has spewed over into IWC.
> 
> ...


sorry kewpie pie, other people were talking about looks, and then someone got a little fussy cos they didn't like Ziggler's looks being called outdated and the other poster commented on that. My favorite wrestler of all time is Macho Man, was he HAWT, I dunno but I think he was/is the best. Now about that other thread you're talking about, well they're just having fun, big deal


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Rock never played politics backstage.

The Usos....Tamina....Rosy..

The Shield is the one of the WWE biggest money maker in merchandise 

He's HOT! You don't see me complaining about the male posters talking about how hot Trish, AJ, Summer Rae etc etc now do you? 

Accept it my friend..Roman Reigns is the face of the company. 

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You have to be kidding me, *Ziggler is 6 ft tall,* and has a great look. He is very good on the mic and is one of the best workers in the ring.
> Ziggler is way better suited to be a top guy than Reigns.
> 
> How does Ziggler not have a good presence?


More like 5'10"


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty funny how Reigns biggest defenders are his fangirls who'd sell their firstborns to fuck him.

My biggest problem with Reigns is that they had a great chance to make each of the Shield members look great in matches. But with how strong Roman is being pushed, with him getting 90% of the pins and the camera focusing purely on him in segments vs the Wyatts, it's just pathetic. I used to like Reigns before, now I think of how Rollins and Ambrose will be Janettys because of him, and it pisses me off. 

Let's see you girls circlejerk over Reigns when they break the Shield up and Ambrose is jobbing in the midcard to Darren Young, Rollins playing the Hispanic Kofi while Reigns being fellatioed by the announcers as the sole reason the Shield were a threat.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Jammy said:


> Pretty funny how Reigns biggest defenders are his fangirls who'd sell their firstborns to fuck him.
> 
> My biggest problem with Reigns is that they had a great chance to make each of the Shield members look great in matches. But with how strong Roman is being pushed, with him getting 90% of the pins and the camera focusing purely on him in segments vs the Wyatts, it's just pathetic. I used to like Reigns before, now I think of how Rollins and Ambrose will be Janettys because of him, and it pisses me off.
> 
> Let's see you girls circlejerk over Reigns when they break the Shield up and Ambrose is jobbing in the midcard to Darren Young, Rollins playing the Hispanic Kofi while Reigns being fellatioed by the announcers as the sole reason the Shield were a threat.


I like how you generalize that all the defenders are fangirls. Guess it makes you feel better. 

PS love your imagination about circlejerking, it's fabulous!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He said the biggest ones, not all of them. He's spot on btw.

Reigns is gonna (metaphorically, obviously) inherit the Jorts and the rainbow shirts and everybody's gonna turn on his boring ass.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

well sure ya think that way Tyrion, you love Ambrose, and I get it, you want him to shine. I think he will get the chance, but I know you're more pessimistic about it.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> get ready for Lets go ROMAN , ROMAN SUCKS coming to an arena near you very soon.


Reigns is actually talented in the ring so this will never happen.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns will be exposed soon enough. Dean and Seth won't be around to hold his hand forever. 

Umm... the CM Punk match sucked. The match he had against Daniel Bryan wasn't great. What do you think will happen when he's expected to wrestle someone like Bray Wyatt? Give me a break.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Reigns is actually talented in the ring so this will never happen.


How is he talented in the ring? All he can do is that superman punch and that spear, that is all he has. He is the least talented in the ring of any of the shield members, and he is near the bottom of the current roster. Its laughable you would claim he is talented in the ring. He cant even go more than 5 minutes in a real match without blowing up and being gassed.



checkcola said:


> Reigns will be exposed soon enough. Dean and Seth won't be around to hold his hand forever.
> 
> Umm... the CM Punk match sucked. The match he had against Daniel Bryan wasn't great. What do you think will happen when he's expected to wrestle someone like Bray Wyatt? Give me a break.


Exactly, Punk and DB always make others look good, and even they couldn't make Reigns look that good. Just wait until Reigns has to carry the match, its going to be a disaster, like Rybacks matches. Then the fans will turn on him like they did Ryback.

Then the WWE will give up on him and start jobbing him out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

terrilala said:


> well sure ya think that way Tyrion, you love Ambrose, and I get it, you want him to shine. I think he will get the chance, but I know you're more pessimistic about it.


Even with my pessimistic nature, I'd be more confident if he was on his own. Putting him in this group dooms him because they're gonna want Reigns to be the sole success story to push him harder. Every group has one breakout, except for Triple H's stable where everybody made it because Triple H wouldn't allow anything else.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is he talented in the ring? All he can do is that superman punch and that spear, that is all he has. He is the least talented in the ring of any of the shield members, and he is near the bottom of the current roster. Its laughable you would claim he is talented in the ring. He cant even go more than 5 minutes in a real match without blowing up and being gassed.


Yeah, I mean, we haven't even seen so much of him in many/most of his matches. I've been noticing in several of his tag matches that he would tag in, do a couple of moves (the same ones each time) and tag back out. How about keeping the guy in the ring for quite a bit longer to see just how good he actually is.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

terrilala said:


> I like how you generalize that all the defenders are fangirls. Guess it makes you feel better.
> 
> PS love your imagination about circlejerking, it's fabulous!


Hey, I'm sure _fanboys_ are dreaming about being 'taken' by him too, I aint judging.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Reigns is actually talented in the ring so this will never happen.


So far, his only two saving graces in the ring are the Superman Punch and the Spear. Not sure if you can equate that to talented especially considering he's yet to have a good one on one match.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Jammy said:


> Hey, I'm sure _fanboys_ are dreaming about being 'taken' by him too, I aint judging.


Good to hear that!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mgman said:


> Yeah, I mean, we haven't even seen so much of him in many/most of his matches. I've been noticing in several of his tag matches that he would tag in, do a couple of moves (the same ones each time) and tag back out. How about keeping the guy in the ring for quite a bit longer to see just how good he actually is.


Exactly my point, its because he is being protected because he cant work that well. that is why Rollins and Ambrose do all the work, he gets his few spots to look good then gets the win.

That is why he looked so bad in the Punk match, because he was exposed how green he is. Its only going to get worse when he is in the ring with lesser talented wrestlers. Imagine him in the ring with Ryback, its going to stink up the joint.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You cant be serious you think just because he was in the survivor series match, which is basically just him standing around and throwing someone out every now and again is the same as him wrestling a 15-20 minute main event match. Its not even close to the same thing especially when there was always 6-10 people in the RR match at all times when Reigns was in the match, except when it got to the final few.
> 
> The Punk match where he blew up after a few minutes is a much better barometer to how he will look in singles matches as well as his matches in NXT and he is still average at best because he is still green.


He's had singles matches before and he's been fine. He's more than capable of holding his own and he has shown that many times. Denying that won't get you anywhere. If his peers think he's good who are you to think otherwise? 



> And how is it ridiculous part of the entire post that he needs at least 2 more years in NXT? He was a football player before he went to WWE Dev, and he only spend TWO YEARS in NXT, where as Seth Rollins spent THREE years in NXT and he was already seasoned before even going there with at least 6 years wrestling experience before that.
> 
> So you really think its ok that Reigns had only two years in NXT with no wrestling experience before that but a guy like Rollins spent three years in DEV while he has years and years of wrestling experience before that? If anything is ridiculous its that.
> 
> ...


If he needed 2 more years of NXT he would have failed on the main roster. Did that happen? No, in fact he excelled, he was excellent every time he was given the ball and is getting very over. What would he gain by being in NXT two more years than he didn't by being on the main roster? He would've been older when he debuted, that's the only difference. You do know that back in the day, guys would wrestle all over the place with no experience right? That's how you get good, by wrestling different people in different places. What better way to debut someone who still needs some work than by putting him in a group with two other guys who are capable of hiding his flaws (Rollins in the ring work and Ambrose in the promos)? And on top of that he's able to add something to the group because his size and powerhouse style help give the Shield a different kind of credibility that they wouldn't have otherwise, if for instance Chris Hero was the third member. This was the perfect scenario for Roman Reigns to debut in, it wouldn't make any sense to not give him this spot just because he's somewhat inexperienced.

You're ready when you're ready. It doesn't matter if you've been wrestling for 10 years on the indies or if you came from the NFL or college football. WWE wants you to wrestle and behave a certain way, and when you wrestle and behave the way they want you to they try to find you a spot on the main roster. Some guys take longer than others and some, no matter how much experience they have, can't seem to get it (Chris Hero is one of those guys). If Reigns had failed and was embarrassing himself and his partners then you'd have a point but he didn't and he's just as over, if not more, than Ambrose and Rollins.

You even got the dates wrong because according to wikipedia, Reigns spent 1 more month than Rollins in developmental and Ambrose was there a year less and was even supposed to debut solo before the Shield.



> And Its not stupid that I want him to fail because he is pushed over more talented wrestlers. I am sick of the WWE machine just picking the guy who they think has the THE LOOK even if they don't have the talent to be pushed over guys that deserve it more or guys who got over on their own yet the WWE still doesn't want to push them (see Daniel Bryan Ziggler, Sandow, etc etc).


What is talent? Being talented in wrestling is more than just being a good worker. There are lots of other important things. You give value to some things but there are kids (and adults) out there who don't understand why people think Ziggler is good or why Damien Sandow should get a push. You can see their talent because you're watching wrestling on a different level, you're the educated part of the audience who is capable of understanding why someone is good or bad at their job. The people who watch wrestling like they watch American Idol or Game of Thrones give value to other aspects of a wrestler, things like their look or the "coolness" of their moves are much more important to them. Is your educated perspective on things more important than theirs? It's hard to say but for WWE it's certainly not.

While I don't think Reigns is more talented than Rollins and Ambrose overall, you make it sound as if Reigns is some sort of talentless chump like Mason Ryan who only gets this type of push because of his look and size. If that were true Mason Ryan would be WWE champion but where is he? On NXT, still training, after several failed pushes. Reigns is good and he has proved that over this past year. There's no point in denying it just because he happens to be the office's chosen guy. You should be happy that the guy they chose is actually good.



> And its total
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a difference between being a main eventer and being the face of the company. The face of the company needs to look good (in the traditional way), he needs to carry himself well in interviews and ads and promotional tours, he needs to put up with all the bullshit they have to do. Cena is that guy for a reason. CM Punk is my favourite wrestler but he would never be capable of doing those morning shows, shake hands and kiss babies like Cena does. Do you really want a guy like Punk who is always talking shit about WWE and their decisions to be there on those shows, promoting WWE and their kid's programme and their Be a Star campaign? You really think Punk would be able to say that shit with a straight face? You think Ziggler can be the face of WWE with his constant tweets about porn and his promos? Do you think Dean Ambrose could be that guy (I'm laughing inside just by imagining it) or even Seth Rollins? Of course not. The face of the company is completely a company decision, it's a political decision and it's not up to the fans to choose because fans shouldn't worry about stuff like that. Fans can choose who the main event guys are, but never the face of the company because THE guy has important occupations besides the stuff you see on TV. You need to learn to accept that. 



> I would much rather have a guy like Daniel Bryan as the face of the company who works his ass off (not that CEna doesn't) and one that despite Vince and HHH trying to bury him, still gets over and his the most over person in the WWE.
> 
> Just imagine if the WWE acted on this and actually pushed DB how much more money they could make off him? He is already the 4th highest selling merch person the WWE has, and that is with half the merch that Cena and Punk have, and also DB has some of the most god awful T shirts and merch I have ever seen. Imagine if his merch was actually cool?
> 
> ...


You may not like Roman Reigns, but most fans do. There's always a superman in WWE (or other promotions), Sammartino, Hogan, Lawler in Memphis, Warrior, Luger, Austin, Cena, it doesn't matter, there has always been and there will always be an invincible guy. There is that necessity because believe it or not, there are still tons of people who watch wrestling without paying attention to the types of bumps that Dolph Ziggler does or if Batista or some other big guy gets "gassed" after 10 minutes. That strong hero figure is an absolute necessity. Some guys are able to embody it, some aren't.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Reigns is actually talented in the ring so this will never happen.


Reigns is gonna need years of improvement to even come close to being as good as Cena in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Of course not. The face of the company is completely a company decision, it's a political decision and it's not up to the fans to choose because fans shouldn't worry about stuff like that. Fans can choose who the main event guys are, but never the face of the company because THE guy has important occupations besides the stuff you see on TV. You need to learn to accept that.


Ummm, you have that completely backwards. It's ALWAYS the fans decision who the face of the company is because the fans decide who draws the money, the WWE only picks the supporting players. WWE didn't pick Austin to be the face of the company, they didn't pick Cena. Vince wanted Randy Orton to be the face of the WWE, Cena almost got released before Stephanie heard him rapping on a bus. 

That's why Roman Reigns will always be the #2 guy and not the #1, he doesn't have the tools to be #1. He has some of them but he's missing the most important thing, which is being an amazing talker.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

You fangirls don't understand fpalm just because a wrestler makes you wanna cream yourself doesn't mean you have to make it seem like he has shit that he really doesn't reigns has that spear and his looks THAT'S IT anyone that denies this shit is ridiculous. If anyone deserves this push it's the two who do the MOST and bust their ASS more and I'm not a fan of deans in ring skills at all because he fuckin sucks in that category but he does do a good job of telling a story in the ring so I'd push him over reigns any day all reigns does is sits on his ass and look handsome and imo says forced one liners. Why anyone would think that reigns is the talent of the group i have no fucking clue.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

The problem isn't that reigns is being pushed the problem is the fact that they're making him the superior of the two who do the MOST work.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

what the fuck is this continued shit with "fangirls" I don't tell you you're riding Bryans dick or anything if you post anything good about him


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone who thinks that Reigns is even average in the ring is delusional...
The guy had a 15+ match with the best in-ring performer in the company and it was average at best...Reigns was sloppy and he was 

I am not saying that Reigns should be in Bryan's or Punk's lvl in the ring but hell both them had good matches with people with the same style that Reigns have and they had very good matches. 





Prime example the match Bryan had with Bray(a wrestler who many thought that he is absolute shit in the ring) at RR...
Also Bryan had a very good matches with Ryback of all people..





Maybe someday he will become a good wrestler and a good talker but right now his push is based only on his looks..And thats an insult to the people that work hard to make it in the WWE..


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

terrilala said:


> what the fuck is this continued shit with "fangirls" I don't tell you you're rising Bryans dick or anything if you post anything good about him


fpalm who the hell said anything about daniel bryan? And tbh I'm a fan of daniel bryan as you can see but tbh i don't believe he's main event material at all so your argument is invalid.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

WTF352 said:


> fpalm who the hell said anything about daniel bryan? And tbh I'm a fan of daniel bryan as you can see but tbh i don't believe he's main event material at all so your argument is invalid.


DUH I used him as an example since ya have his pics all over. I like the guy too. I'm talking about you talkin bout fangirls here creaming and shit.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

terrilala said:


> DUH I used him as an example since ya have his pics all over. I like the guy too. I'm talking about you talkin bout fangirls here creaming and shit.


It's because girls from the 4 millionth lets-diddle-ourselevs-every-5-minutes Shield Thread are leaking over here and calling Reigns the best thing since vibrating dildoes.

Not that I have anything against that. I personally just don't like the way they are pushing Reigns.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

ha ha that thread, I don't think any of them or even on this thread, maybe one or 2. I think they actually swoon over Dean Ambrose the most


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> He's had singles matches before and he's been fine. He's more than capable of holding his own and he has shown that many times. Denying that won't get you anywhere. If his peers think he's good who are you to think otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please not , I don't know how to quote each section, so I am putting it all together.

Yes he has had singles matches before in NXT and he is green. You cant possibly think his singles matches in NXT show you why he should be the next face of the company. He is just another big guy, and thats it. Guys like him that have a great look but are poor on the mic and poor to average in the ring are a dime a dozen. yet why do you see him as the next face of the WWE? 

We don't know how he is going to do in singles, since he had two vets like Rollins and Ambrose to cover up his defictencys. You cant claim he is successful until you see how he does in singles without being protected. I mean just look at Jim Neidhard, he was a top star when he was in the Hart Foundation but once they broke up, he went no where. And its because Bret Hart was able to cover for Jim and make him look better than he really was, just like Dean and Seth are doing for Roman.

And don't even try to say oh back in the day guys got experience by wrestling around in different places, sure they did that but back then they had different terriorities, where you could wrestle, now its just a couple of Indie places, TNA or the WWE. It would take people years to get to WWF or WCW which were considered the big leagues. You rarely ever see anyone back then start to wrestle then go right to the WWF right away. 

And its fine if you want to call up Reigns now, but don't start saying oh he is the next face of the WWE two years into his career, when he is still green has hell especially when there are more talented and more worthy wrestlers over him. People are talking like he should have won the RR and should be the next WWF champion.

That is a joke. He needs to first go through the mid card and have some IC or US title runs first. Even if you don't want to give him more work in NXT he still is at least 2-4 year off from being a WWE champion. That is what I am talking about. He has not business being talked about in the same breath as guys like Cena, Punk, Orton, Daniel Bryan, and even guys like Cesero, Ziggler, Batista, Del rio, etc

Reigns singles match with Punk proves he isn't ready, and Ambrose and Rollins shouldn't even gone to NXT but of course the WWE cant let two indie guys go straight to the WWE because they like to shit on them.

Sure being talented in wrestling is more than just being a good work, its also being good on the mic. Reigns is weak on both. So what is your point again? Just because you look good doesn't mean you should get a push. Guys like Chris Masters and Mason Ryan prove that. Not to mention the other guys the wWE loved to sign in the past that had great bodies and looks yet sucked on the mic and were poor in the ring.

Reigns is only getting the push because of his size, and his looks, and of course because of his relation to the rock. That is exactly my problem with this. You really think if Reigns had the exactly same skill set, but had the same body mass of Ambrose, anyone in the wWE or marks would think that Reigns should be the next face of the WWE?

He is exactly like a Mason Ryan type. Reigns is still at least 2-4 years off from being anything good. That is my point. There are too many guys on the roster that have been mentioned that are more talented, more ready, and have paid their dues that should be getting pushes or be the next face of the WWE before Reigns.

And sure a lot of fans like Reigns but they are going to turn on him once he goes solo and is exposed. Just watch. 

Half of the WWE universe already cant stomach one Cena, you really think they are going to stomach another?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Jammy said:


> It's because girls from the 4 millionth lets-diddle-ourselevs-every-5-minutes Shield Thread are leaking over here and calling Reigns the best thing since vibrating dildoes.
> 
> Not that I have anything against that. I personally just don't like the way they are pushing Reigns.


:clap exactly :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

terrilala said:


> DUH I used him as an example since ya have his pics all over. I like the guy too. I'm talking about you talkin bout fangirls here creaming and shit.


Don't you know by now a female fan can't have a legit reason to want to see a wrestler succeed other than we want to have his babies? Because you know ladybrains can't operate on more than one thing at a time or such. Besides the whole 'creaming' arguement are only used by guys who can't come up with anything better. You would notice that the other guys who have legit reasons for not wanting Reigns to become the next face actually state those reasons and leave gender out of it.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't you know by now a female fan can't have a legit reason to want to see a wrestler succeed other than we want to have his babies? Because you know ladybrains can't operate on more than one thing at a time or such. Besides the whole 'creaming' arguement are only used by guys who can't come up with anything better. You would notice that the other guys who have legit reasons for not wanting Reigns to become the next face actually state those reasons and leave gender out of it.


Thank you for clearing that up for me


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't you know by now a female fan can't have a legit reason to want to see a wrestler succeed other than we want to have his babies? Because you know ladybrains can't operate on more than one thing at a time or such. Besides the whole 'creaming' arguement are only used by guys who can't come up with anything better. You would notice that the other guys who have legit reasons for not wanting Reigns to become the next face actually state those reasons and leave gender out of it.


Many of us have stated legit reasons why Reigns isn't ready (yet) to be the next face. Yet there are still posts by people who argue against it with essentially "You're wrong".


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> Agreed. A little funny when people say Reigns will have his ring weaknesses revealed when they break up, when Ambrose has already had his revealed by him not having a singles good singles matches yet and most of them were bad. Rollins is the best.


Ambrose had my favorite smackdown match of 2013 with punk, and then they had an equally as good one on the following raw.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't you know by now a female fan can't have a legit reason to want to see a wrestler succeed other than we want to have his babies? Because you know ladybrains can't operate on more than one thing at a time or such. Besides the whole 'creaming' arguement are only used by guys who can't come up with anything better. You would notice that the other guys who have legit reasons for not wanting Reigns to become the next face actually state those reasons and leave gender out of it.


State reasons you say? Ok fine

1. Hes not good in the ring at all he has the spear and the superman punch that is it

2. His one liners are corny and forced as hell re watch some of them and tell me that shit wasn't forced.

3. He's pushed because of his look. Don't you dare say he's goos in the ring because he's ass in that category he looks lost most of the time and he does the same shit over and over.

4. He's the protected one and he's the one getting the push just for sitting on his ass a looking fresh.

5. He sucks on the mic.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

mgman said:


> Many of us have stated legit reasons why Reigns isn't ready (yet) to be the next face. Yet there are still posts by people who argue against it with essentially "You're wrong".


But what has that got to do with what Subzero was talking about?

Anyway I don't want him to move up too fast myself, no need to hurry


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

WTF352 said:


> State reasons you say? Ok fine
> 
> 1. Hes not good in the ring at all he has the spear and the superman punch that is it
> 
> ...


Agreed on all 5 points. Just wait for the white knights of Rome to come chiming in and arguing against you.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

terrilala said:


> But what has that got to do with what Subzero was talking about?


Uh, everything. In other words:

-People bring up legit arguments on why Roman Reigns sucks.
-Fanboys/fangirls pointlessly deny those valid arguments, making themselves look stupid, to put it politely.
-People decide, "fuck it, there's no arguing with these arrogant fans, they're clearly hurt that their lifetime hero is being called out"

I mean, if you think they're stooping low by calling out these horny fans for being horny for their idol, you need to look in the trash to find where you threw out your brain.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

has anyone made a legit point yet, why Reigns should get a main event push and be the next face of the company yet? Other than well he has a great look, ,and the fans like him?

Because The fans LOVE Daniel Bryan, and Daniel Bryan is amazing in the ring, and he good on the mic (way better than Reigsns) yet the WWE machine always tries to bury him and hold him back.

I bet Vince wishes Reigns got the reaction DB gets.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Reigns simply is not good enough. He is not even close to being as good as Cena was on the mic or in the ring. Not by a fucking Oklahoma stretch of field.

Plus, the work ethci and dedication that goes into it. Cena did this shit for ten years. Thousands of dates a year. Being present for damn near every show, house show and PPV. On top of filming shitty movies and doing other media stuff for WWE. A decade he carried the company. 

I laugh, hysterically, at the notion that pretty boy Reigns could fill Cena's shoes. He couldn't even tie them, IMO. He'll be the next Orton though, so whatever.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

He's being pushed because of his look and size, along with his athletic ability. It has nothing to do with being a relative of the Rock.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

How do we know he's going to be the face? They said the same thing about Drew Mcintyre, now look at him.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Reigns simply is not good enough. He is not even close to being as good as Cena was on the mic or in the ring. Not by a fucking Oklahoma stretch of field.
> 
> Plus, the work ethci and dedication that goes into it. Cena did this shit for ten years. *Thousands of dates a year.* Being present for damn near every show, house show and PPV. On top of filming shitty movies and doing other media stuff for WWE. A decade he carried the company.
> 
> I laugh, hysterically, at the notion that pretty boy Reigns could fill Cena's shoes. He couldn't even tie them, IMO. He'll be the next Orton though, so whatever.


Agreed for most of it except what's in bold. Even if it was just an exaggeration, it's pushing it by an Oklahoma stretch of field


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

celticjobber said:


> He's being pushed because of his look and size, along with his athletic ability. It has nothing to do with being a relative of the Rock.


Oh, OK. So it's not because he's a great in-ring worker, or even a decent in-ring worker; it's not because of his mic skills; it's not because of his ability to carry out a good match. About his athletic ability, this thread is about his tenure in WWE, not his football career. Because, clearly, he hasn't shown much athleticism in WWE; not more than a lot of others who aren't pushed as much as he is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Robbyfude said:


> How do we know he's going to be the face? They said the same thing about Drew Mcintyre, now look at him.


He is being groomed as the next face of the company but you are right, that doesn't mean it will be successful .


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Reigns is alright...he's just running with what they are giving him. Who wouldn't? Did Edge deserve that push in 2005 over Shelton and Jericho at Money in the Bank? No. Crowd wanted Matt Hardy over him.

It is funny how Bryan destroys Roman every time they're in the ring together these days.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Absolutely everyone from that family that has had success has accomplished it through raw talent and work ethic. I doubt that politics has anything to do with it at all. Looks, though, absolutely. Who was a better worker- The Rock or Haku? Who had the better look and made tons more money? The answer to each of those questions is not the same person.

Unless your company is named WCW, politics can only get you so far if you are not also making money.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't wait til a couple years from now when the whole IWC is talking about how Roman Reigns sucks and is destroying the wrestling business.

It's already starting, good to know it's not actually John Cena you hate it's just the face of the company.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes Era said:


> Reigns is alright...he's just running with what they are giving him. Who wouldn't? Did Edge deserve that push in 2005 over Shelton and Jericho at Money in the Bank? No. Crowd wanted Matt Hardy over him.
> 
> It is funny how Bryan destroys Roman every time they're in the ring together these days.


Edge has certainly shown more capability than Reigns so far. MUCH better mic skills, better performance in-ring, better coordination. The only thing Reigns has going for him over Edge is his looks and size.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Look isn't a skill. It's not a talent. And if they're pushing him as the guy who is strong but athletic then he will need to up Cesaro. Clearly not going to happen. If they're pushing him as a powerful and big guy then he will need to up Ryback in those departments. Clearly, that's not happening anytime soon. 

Telling you, upon a closer examination of Roman Reigns he's got nothing that others don't. And he doesn't even have the best combination of what it takes. He's a Chris Masters (good look and good in a limited role) that's being up jumped to Cena-levels of talent of card position. It ain't go work. Everyone will see him for what he is.



> It's already starting, good to know it's not actually John Cena you hate it's just the face of the company.


John Cena is my favorite wrestler. Ever. And I've never had a problem admitting that. That's precisely why I don't like what WWE is doing with Reigns, because he ain't good enough. And it's a shame that guys like Ambrose and Rollins, who I see FAR more entertainment value in, will have to be 10x as good as over as Reigns is before WWE even glances back at them and gives them a quarter of the spotlight Reigns gets because of his look.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I didn't say it was a skill or talent; but it's certainly a quack asset in WWE to being in the up and up.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

mgman said:


> Oh, OK. So it's not because he's a great in-ring worker, or even a decent in-ring worker; it's not because of his mic skills; it's not because of his ability to carry out a good match. About his athletic ability, this thread is about his tenure in WWE, not his football career. Because, *clearly, he hasn't shown much athleticism in WWE;* not more than a lot of others who aren't pushed as much as he is.


show me someone who can do that superman punch

epitome of athleticism


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

mgman said:


> I didn't say it was a skill or talent; but it's certainly a quack asset in WWE to being in the up and up.


I understand am it's not your posts I'm addressing. It's the guys who answer questions like "What makes Reigns good" with "He has a good look, he has good size etc".


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

p862011 said:


> show me someone who can do that superman punch
> 
> epitome of athleticism


Oh, wow, impressive. You know what, though? If other superstars were allowed to do that same move, I'd be willing to bet many of them can pull it off just as well or even better. I can't show you any other guy who can do that move because they NEVER TRIED. Of course, it won't look as Hollywood as Roman Reigns. Nice biased argument, there.

Also, lol "epitome of athleticism". I didn't realize jumping a couple feet in the air and doing a punch with gestures like a Hollywood film ripoff equates to athleticism. Hey, you should check out the local stage theater, they have lots of athletes performing.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I understand am it's not your posts I'm addressing. It's the guys who answer questions like "What makes Reigns good" with "He has a good look, he has good size etc".


Ah, I see. It's all good.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Look isn't a skill. It's not a talent. And if they're pushing him as the guy who is strong but athletic then he will need to up Cesaro. Clearly not going to happen. If they're pushing him as a powerful and big guy then he will need to up Ryback in those departments. Clearly, that's not happening anytime soon.
> 
> Telling you, upon a closer examination of Roman Reigns he's got nothing that others don't. And he doesn't even have the best combination of what it takes. He's a Chris Masters (good look and good in a limited role) that's being up jumped to Cena-levels of talent of card position. It ain't go work. Everyone will see him for what he is.
> 
> ...


Sheamus isn't the strongest wrestler on the roster either and he's 3x more over than Ryback ever was. He's a good wrestle now but in 09 I can guarantee you people were saying the same things about him. You don't have to be the most powerful guy to get that push. That's insane. You're looking for who's going to be the best overall package down the road and yes looks factor in.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> ...and yes looks factor in.


Yeah, in the eyes of the WWE. The crowd going crazy for Daniel Bryan all the time says otherwise.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

mgman said:


> Yeah, in the eyes of the WWE. The crowd going crazy for Daniel Bryan all the time says otherwise.


How many commercials has Cena starred in? Now compare that to your boy Bryan and get back to me. He can be a spokesman for RID but that's it. WWE prefers going with guys with marketable looks because they can get pub and make money off of them from other avenues.

Roman Reigns isn't Cena but WWE needs powerful wrestlers like Sheamus as well as the work horses like Bryan. You don't have to prefer one over the other.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> How many commercials has Cena starred in? Now compare that to your boy Bryan and get back to me. He can be a spokesman for RID but that's it. WWE prefers going with guys with marketable looks because they can get pub and make money off of them from other avenues.
> 
> Roman Reigns isn't Cena but WWE needs powerful wrestlers like Sheamus as well as the work horses like Bryan. You don't have to prefer one over the other.


Who decides who gets to be in the commercials? WWE. My point still stands because it's in context of a wrestler's status on the shows, not their ventures outside of it.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

mgman said:


> Who decides who gets to be in the commercials? WWE. My point still stands because it's in context of a wrestler's status on the shows, not their ventures outside of it.


I'm pretty sure the advertisers gets to pick who represents their product.

Your point is only partially true because you don't see the entire picture like Vince has to. His product goes beyond who the crowd pops for. Bottom line is if you can't replace Cena outside of the ring you're not getting his spot.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

Reaper Jones said:


> What kind of idiot are you? Rock and Reigns are from the same family tree. The Rock was a great looking guy. Roman is a great looking guy. They share genes. In this case it's a simple correlation. Genes determine how someone looks. Both are from the same gene pool. That's why I said that only involvement of The Rock is Roman's career at this point is genetic.
> 
> What the hell are you smoking that you couldn't understand such a simple concept?


Except Rock and Roman Reigns are not biologically related at all....first of all, Peter Maivia and the father of the Wild Samoans became "brothers" by some Samoan ritual, which links the Rock to the rest to the Anoa'i family... secondly, Ata Maivia (the Rock's mother) was Peter Maivia adopted daughter, so even if Peter Maivia was related by blood, the Rock wasn't... third, look at some of the others in Reign's gene pool: Rosey, Umaga, Rikishi, Yokozuna, Tonga Kid... not exactly kings of the looks department


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, you have that completely backwards. It's ALWAYS the fans decision who the face of the company is because the fans decide who draws the money, the WWE only picks the supporting players. WWE didn't pick Austin to be the face of the company, they didn't pick Cena. Vince wanted Randy Orton to be the face of the WWE, Cena almost got released before Stephanie heard him rapping on a bus.
> 
> That's why Roman Reigns will always be the #2 guy and not the #1, he doesn't have the tools to be #1. He has some of them but he's missing the most important thing, which is being an amazing talker.


Batista was more popular than Cena, when he was made face of the company, hence why Batista v HHH was the main event of WM21.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its nothing personal against Roman Reigns, its against the WWE machine hand picking someone before they are even ready or deserve to be the face of the company.
> 
> You should have to earn that, it shouldn't be handed to you, especially if you have only been around for a year in the WWE like Reigns has been. And his mic work and in ring work is crap. So what else should I call him?
> 
> ...


it's one thing to speak up backstage, it's a whole different thing to publicly complain about your spot and rip on the company on twitter
And if there's one thing you can't say about Sheamus is that he has a generic look...


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'm pretty sure the advertisers gets to pick who represents their product.
> 
> Your point is only partially true because you don't see the entire picture like Vince has to. His product goes beyond who the crowd pops for. Bottom line is if you can't replace Cena outside of the ring you're not getting his spot.


Vince seeing the picture the way he does is exactly why there's been so much backlash. And nobody's replacing Cena yet because WWE doesn't even want to bother trying it.

Even if Cena's still reeling in the money with his out-of-show public appearances, it's not going to kill the company to try new things. Start small, even, see how it goes. If it doesn't work out, they can go back to putting Cena on everything.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

Jammy said:


> Pretty funny how Reigns biggest defenders are his fangirls who'd sell their firstborns to fuck him.
> 
> My biggest problem with Reigns is that they had a great chance to make each of the Shield members look great in matches. But with how strong Roman is being pushed, with him getting 90% of the pins and the camera focusing purely on him in segments vs the Wyatts, it's just pathetic. I used to like Reigns before, now I think of how Rollins and Ambrose will be Janettys because of him, and it pisses me off.


Talent will eventually win out...if Reigns/ Rollins prove to be the more deserving guys, eventually, they will wind up the bigger stars.
Look at Legacy. From day one, Ted DiBiase Jr. was the one pushed to be the star, and the entire time they were with Orton, DiBiase was clearly treated as the #2 guy and Rhodes as the #3... Look at how after the split, they tried to push DiBiase while Rhodes did nothing for months. And look at where they are now... 
Hell, by the time they reunited about a year and a half from the split, DiBiase had become Rhodes' sidekick.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i am happy for his push seriously just look at him he just looks like a star

sorry fanboys looks and screen presence will always best wrestling ability

look at Bill Goldberg for example he was a high impact wrestling who was very strong and explosive but he also had a certain screen presence about him that made him so magnetic to the fans and he barely spoke

look at cena,hogan,austin,rock some of the biggest pro wrestling draws

and it had shit to do with their in ring ability


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Cabanarama said:


> Except Rock and Roman Reigns are not biologically related at all....first of all, Peter Maivia and the father of the Wild Samoans became "brothers" by some Samoan ritual, which links the Rock to the rest to the Anoa'i family... secondly, Ata Maivia (the Rock's mother) was Peter Maivia adopted daughter, so even if Peter Maivia was related by blood, the Rock wasn't... third, look at some of the others in Reign's gene pool: Rosey, Umaga, Rikishi, Yokozuna, Tonga Kid... not exactly kings of the looks department


Interesting information, no doubt. But the biggest problem with Reaper Jones' posts is that he struggled so much to understand what I posted. He claims that The Rock's physical stature and looks are owed to his genetics. I replied that his statement is wrong in the sense that The Rock, in particular, did not get those physical traits through genetics; if he looked back at Rock's history, he'd realize that. Instead, he misread my post as me implying that looks and body stature aren't encoded by genes.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

mgman said:


> Vince seeing the picture the way he does is exactly why there's been so much backlash.


Fans can backlash all they want. Money talks. There's a reason why for 8 years they haven't gave a **** about what the IWC thinks about Cena. They're right too. Well at least with him.

It's way too early to judge Reigns. He's being protected the same way Batista was which is smart on their end. It comes down to how fast he can improve and how they package him when he breaks out. I don't see why everyone is throwing a fit his push really hasn't began yet.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Sheamus isn't the strongest wrestler on the roster either and he's 3x more over than Ryback ever was. He's a good wrestle now but in 09 I can guarantee you people were saying the same things about him. You don't have to be the most powerful guy to get that push. That's insane. You're looking for who's going to be the best overall package down the road and yes looks factor in.


You miss the point of my post. Sheamus wasn't marketed as, simply, a huge and powerful guy. He was marketed as a goofy brawler. Reigns is being marketed as big and strong. It's a perception WWE was able to manipulate because Reigns always stood with guys who weren't as big as him. How's he gonna look standing on his own? 

And if they market him as the athletic and strong guy then what the hell are they gonna do with CAESER? Limit his move set to rest holds? 

Yes, look factors in. Point to where I said it didn't. I said it was not a talent. And it ain't. But it's pretty much all he has.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

And i noticed something how the hell is reigns suppose to be the one turning face when he's the one that basically shits on both of his homies in his corny forced promos?


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

It's kinda amusing to me that people hate on Reigns just because:
1. WWE has selected him as the chosen one for the time being
2. He's the only member of a three man stable without a prominent indy background
3. He's obviously slated to being pushed above the other two guys

Shit, there's not a single wrestler who wouldn't be shit on by these people under these circumstances....


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Cabanarama said:


> It's kinda amusing to me that people hate on Reigns just because:
> 1. WWE has selected him as the chosen one for the time being
> 2. He's the only member of a three man stable without a prominent indy background
> 3. He's obviously slated to being pushed above the other two guys
> ...


Do i need to say it again? WE DON'T GIVE AF ABOUT HOW HE LOOKS OR HIS BACKGROUND WE HATE ON HIM BECAUSE FOR ONE HIS ONE LINERS ARE FORCED AND TWO HE'S ASS IN THE RING AND THREE HE'S THE ONE DOING THE LEAST WORK THE LEAST IT'S FUCKING COMMONSENSE THAT THE PERSON WHO WORKS THE HARDEST EARNS THE PUSH ROLLINS AND AMBROSE HAVE DONE THE MOST WORK. My bad for my caps everyone but the stupidity of these fangirls is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Cabanarama said:


> It's kinda amusing to me that people hate on Reigns just because:
> 1. WWE has selected him as the chosen one for the time being
> 2. He's the only member of a three man stable without a prominent indy background
> 3. He's obviously slated to being pushed above the other two guys
> ...


You know, it's times like this where your inability to read makes people call you out for being so dumb.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> Fans can backlash all they want. Money talks. There's a reason why for 8 years they haven't gave a **** about what the IWC thinks about Cena. They're right too. Well at least with him.


When I say backlash, I'm not talking about the IWC. I'm talking about how much negative publicity WWF/E has received over the years from all sources. They may not give a shit about the IWC, but they certainly give a shit about their image and how media in general portrays them. Why do you think they're trying to go for a lot of this condescending crap and acting like they're ethically bound?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> You miss the point of my post. Sheamus wasn't marketed as, simply, a huge and powerful guy. He was marketed as a goofy brawler. Reigns is being marketed as big and strong. It's a perception WWE was able to manipulate because Reigns always stood with guys who weren't as big as him. How's he gonna look standing on his own?
> 
> And if they market him as the athletic and strong guy then what the hell are they gonna do with CAESER? Limit his move set to rest holds?
> 
> Yes, look factors in. Point to where I said it didn't. I said it was not a talent. And it ain't. But it's pretty much all he has.


But he is big and strong and you don't have to be the strongest guy on the roster to portray that. Unless you actually believe Ryback and Cena can beat Henry in strength competitions. WWE can manipulate that to an extent and portraying athletic is more important than portraying strength. Reigns already has those spots down it's now about filling in the rest of his game.

You can say it's not a talent but you can win competitions off of it and not just beauty ones.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cabanarama said:


> It's kinda amusing to me that people hate on Reigns just because:
> 1. WWE has selected him as the chosen one for the time being
> 2. He's the only member of a three man stable without a prominent indy background
> 3. He's obviously slated to being pushed above the other two guys
> ...


1. Yes they chose him based on nothing, he has not earned anything, yet the WWE machine wants to push him over more talented wrestlers who have paid their dues, why wouldnt people have a problem with that?

2. Indies have nothing to do with it. Its he has 2 years experience in wrestling period, he is green in the ring and sucks on the mic, he is already being picked as the chosen one? So why wouldnt someone have a problem with that?

3. And again based on what? Why she he be pushed over the other two guys?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> But he is big and strong and you don't have to be the strongest guy on the roster to portray that. Unless you actually believe Ryback and Cena can beat Henry in strength competitions. WWE can manipulate that to an extent and portraying athletic is more important than portraying strength. Reigns already has those spots down it's now about filling in the rest of his game.
> 
> You can say it's not a talent but you can win competitions off of it and not just beauty ones.


What else can you really win with just looks?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Right now it's too early to judge Reigns atm. I do see him in the Main event scene but not right now, it would be stupid on WWE's part to just put him out there in a situation that might fuck him over. Give him an IC or US title run first.

As far as being The Face of the company, either someone outsells Cena in merchandise on a reg basis or Cena decides he wants to retire from Wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mgman said:


> What else can you really win with just looks?


Vince McMahons erection?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Right now it's too early to judge Reigns atm. I do see him in the Main event scene but not right now, it would be stupid on WWE's part to just to out there in a situation that might fuck him over. Give him an IC or US title run first.
> 
> As far as being The Face of the company, either someone outsells Cena in merchandise on a reg basis or Cena decides he wants to retire from Wrestling.


That is all I am saying. Reigns needs to be in mid carder feuds first. Let him dominate the mid card, the IC or US title run, and then if he is worthy then move him to the main event in a year or two.

Also, when Cena is ready to retire, the top spot shouldn't be handed to anyone. someone should earn it, and it should be the person the fans want to be the top guy, no someone the WWE machine wants to be just based on looks.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince McMahons erection?


Definitely already has. But that falls under the beauty contests Vince has brewed in his mind. Ones he dubs "Bodybuilding contests", among other extremes.

Anyway, my sentiment towards Reigns is like many others here: don't put him in the top spot so soon. Make him prove himself in, say, midcard and if he shows promise, move him up. Of course, such a simple strategy is never followed by WWE.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

mgman said:


> When I say backlash, I'm not talking about the IWC. I'm talking about how much negative publicity WWF/E has received over the years from all sources. They may not give a shit about the IWC, but they certainly give a shit about their image and how media in general portrays them. Why do you think they're trying to go for a lot of this condescending crap and acting like they're ethically bound?


IWC is the only group that bashes Cena and the pg product. WWE receives negative pub for entirely different reasons. 

One of the benefits of the pg product is it brings in corporate sponsors. They've actually tripled their revenue in that department since making the switch. The condescending crap goes with that. You got to promote yourself because the media mostly reports negative news.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> IWC is the only group that bashes Cena and the pg product. WWE receives negative pub for entirely different reasons.
> 
> One of the benefits of the pg product is it brings in corporate sponsors. They've actually tripled their revenue in that department since making the switch. The condescending crap goes with that. You got to promote yourself because the media mostly reports negative news.


I am pretty sure that most of the people that chant cena sucks (about 50% of the crowd at all shows) aren't just the IWC.

That is like saying that only the ICW cheers for Daniel Bryan. LOL


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> IWC is the only group that bashes Cena and the pg product. WWE receives negative pub for entirely different reasons.
> 
> One of the benefits of the pg product is it brings in corporate sponsors. They've actually tripled their revenue in that department since making the switch. The condescending crap goes with that. You got to promote yourself because the media mostly reports negative news.


My point is WWE still gets the backlash due to Vince's crap. What good is it pushing a PG product, bringing in the kids demographic if they're sending off the wrong signals by putting people in the spotlight due to their looks, or more specifically, excluding them due to their lack thereof? The negative attention they receive due to things like this undoubtedly hurt their company if they keep letting it build up.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Talent = ability or skill. Look is, again, neither, it's a predisposition. It doesn't make you good. It makes you good looking. That is it.


----------



## BrokenSkullRanch (Oct 28, 2013)

I think Reigns is doing good for himself and deserves where he's at. But look at The Usos, they're not good at wrestling (in my opinion) but they still have spots on the roster that other guys should have.. It may not be politics keeping them there, but I think their background has a lot to do with how they're treated by the company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Talent = ability or skill. Look is, again, neither, it's a predisposition. It doesn't make you good. It makes you good looking. That is it.


Exactly, just look at Chris Masters and Mason Ryan. Both looked great body wise but had zero skill or ability in the ring or on the mic. And we all know how both of them turned out.



BrokenSkullRanch said:


> I think Reigns is doing good for himself and deserves where he's at. But look at The Usos, they're not good at wrestling (in my opinion) but they still have spots on the roster that other guys should have.. It may not be politics keeping them there, but I think their background has a lot to do with how they're treated by the company.


They have been used as mostly jobbers during their WWE career. They still haven't had a title run yet. They are at least working their way up the ladder and nothing has been handed to them. They work hard for what they are getting. And they are both much better in the ring than Reigns is.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

His my favorite member of the shield...I'll be glad when they start pushing...I'm waiting for the day he leaves the shield and cheer crazy for him


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

BrokenSkullRanch said:


> I think Reigns is doing good for himself and deserves where he's at. But look at The Usos, they're not good at wrestling (in my opinion) but they still have spots on the roster that other guys should have.. It may not be politics keeping them there, but I think their background has a lot to do with how they're treated by the company.


Your definition of good is having 2 big moves essentially and not much else. While your definition of bad is high-energy, fast-paced fighting with a variety of moves. Especially when the physique of the Usos isn't exactly on the "built" side. They show themselves to be in really good shape and have so much more to offer.

Why, in your opinion, is their wrestling not good? Is it because they don't look good?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't think The Rock has anything to do with this. He's charismatic and is booked strongly, there's a reason the officials are high on him.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly, just look at Chris Masters and Mason Ryan. Both looked great body wise but had zero skill or ability in the ring or on the mic. And we all know how both of them turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been used as mostly jobbers during their WWE career. They still haven't had a title run yet. They are at least working their way up the ladder and nothing has been handed to them. They work hard for what they are getting. And they are both much better in the ring than Reigns is.


On the reverse end Batista and Sheamus say hi. Show me their great mic skills and matches before they won the belt.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cabanarama said:


> It's kinda amusing to me that people hate on Reigns just because:
> 1. WWE has selected him as the chosen one for the time being
> 2. He's the only member of a three man stable without a prominent indy background
> 3. He's obviously slated to being pushed above the other two guys
> ...


You don't read much do you?

1) I don't like him, true, though not because WWE chose him, but because he's done nothing to show that he deserves a big push.
2) What does an indy background have to do with being hated? Because Ambrose and Rollins are indy guys? Ziggler never had a big indy background, and he's loved by most on here.
3) This also coincides with 1. He's getting pushed but doesn't deserve it. He's shown no discernible talents other than 'look good' and 'have muscles' and now he's the next big thing. Why the hell should people be happy with someone who can't carry a match carrying a company?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

p862011 said:


> i am happy for his push seriously just look at him he just looks like a star
> 
> sorry fanboys looks and screen presence will always best wrestling ability
> 
> ...


Exactly, Austin was the only one of those 4 who was an above average wrestler at the time of his first main event push.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

This thread has gotten crazy. We got people on here claiming Reigns doesn't deserve a push because he's bad in the ring others saying he's good in the ring some saying he's bad on the mic others saying. he's ok. We got claims that he shouldn't be pushed because Rollins and Ambrose do the most "work" in what job does everybody in a company do the same amount of "work"? Roman's job is to do the "work" that's been asked of him and do it to the best of his abilties and by all accounts he's doing that. There's no reason for WWE not to push Reigns he's everything they could ask for.


----------



## BrokenSkullRanch (Oct 28, 2013)

mgman said:


> Your definition of good is having 2 big moves essentially and not much else. While your definition of bad is high-energy, fast-paced fighting with a variety of moves. Especially when the physique of the Usos isn't exactly on the "built" side. They show themselves to be in really good shape and have so much more to offer.
> 
> Why, in your opinion, is their wrestling not good? Is it because they don't look good?


Because they're never in the ring.. their matches involve at least a 6-man tag.. and when they do get in they hit the same 5 or 6 spots.. and usually they're there to get cheers from the crowd.. they hardly ever put anyone over (in ring), meaning it's not often they're letting someone else hit their own spots, and the only time you see someone else getting over in their matches is if they suicide jump over the top..

I'm with you in that I like watching them wrestle.. but they need to get over "being over," and just try to put on a decent match where everyone gets to hit their spots and they use a bigger moveset.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

BrokenSkullRanch said:


> Because they're never in the ring.. their matches involve at least a 6-man tag.. and when they do get in they hit the same 5 or 6 spots.. and usually they're there to get cheers from the crowd.. they hardly ever put anyone over (in ring), meaning it's not often they're letting someone else hit their own spots, and the only time you see someone else getting over in their matches is if they suicide jump over the top..
> 
> I'm with you in that I like watching them wrestle.. but they need to get over "being over," and just try to put on a decent match where everyone gets to hit their spots and they use a bigger moveset.


You've been missing out on a lot of their 2 vs 2 tag matches and they're a real spectacle to watch. Sure, they've been overused in rescue angles and have cheery overtones, but they're still damn good performers nonetheless. What makes them enjoyable is for example when they're on the offense, they're moving around a lot and keeping the energy up and going. Also, I don't think them not putting anyone over is a crime; they haven't really reached the status to be putting anybody over as they're still young talent without title runs (if any).


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> His push has nothing to do with Rock or his family. He's a big, athletic, great looking guy who played college football. He's a hard worker and did great every time WWE gave him big responsabilities like the Survivor Series match and the Royal Rumble. They gave him a shot and he delivered every single time. WWE would push anyone with his credentials and ability. He's not the best at anything but he's one of the most well-rounded guys on the roster because not that many people have that look and size.


:clap:genius:cheer:vince$:reigns


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, don't think being related to a famous wrestler matters much in the WWE, Natalya anyone? The WWE pushes who they think looks good and Reigns looks good.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I dunno, being related to Rocky certainly isn't gonna damage your chances.

But he most certainly has the look, physique etc to become the face of the business and I have no doubt within the next 2 years he will be up there.

His still a little green for me in ring though, just hope they don't rush it.


----------



## Yogalyn (Oct 1, 2013)

He has the look, good size, can improve on the mic
but the ties with the Rock can only help


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I don't think the Rock has anything to do with this guy getting a push, realistically. I'm sure they know each other.... but really, do you think the Rock is playing politics with Vince when he's not even in the company?

I do think Reigns is getting a huge push, quicker than expected. Maybe they are figuring it's an all or nothing deal with the guy, but we haven't seen him do *too much* on the mic yet, and he hasn't played a face at all. It's likely the push just comes from HHH being big on the guy to be honest. Will be interesting to see how this all turns out, and how long it will exactly be before the smarks turn on the guy lol.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I highly doubt its the ties, It is the look, and the WWE has protected that with his green work behind Rollins and Ambrose, and I am not much in to Reigns tbh


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

-Halo- said:


> I highly doubt its the ties, It is the look, and the WWE has protected that with his green work behind Rollins and Ambrose, and I am not much in to Reigns tbh


To be fair, Rollins is the only exceptional in-ring talent of the 3. Reigns takes the cake in look, style, build, move set, etc. He already does a lot of cool stuff for a big guy and is ridiculously athletic. Overall, he's the only guy that feels legit because he has a presence. Always did, even in NXT. That isn't something that can be trained. Either you're born with it or you aren't. Dude certainly was.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know if being related to rock really matters here, Usos are related to Rock and they're just now looking like they'll get the tag titles dspite being there for like 4 years. They're pushing Reigns because of his look and ability.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The main things I critique in matches are psychology and selling. I can't stand when people sell moves unrealistically. Everything Reigns sells looks like actual reactions you'd have when hit with each move.

His DDT sells are particularly phenomenal and some of the best I have ever seen.

He also puts 110% effort into his matches. His movement is intense and fast paced, when he is whipped into the corner he doesn't lazily jog into the corner and hit the breaks right before hitting the turnbuckles. He is whipped with speed and rebounds off the ropes with speed. He throws realistic looking strikes with intensity intended to cause pain.

These are all things if done wrong I can't stand. Reigns does them all right.



birthday_massacre said:


> How is he talented in the ring? All he can do is that superman punch and that spear, that is all he has.





Krinkles said:


> So far, his only two saving graces in the ring are the Superman Punch and the Spear. Not sure if you can equate that to talented especially considering he's yet to have a good one on one match.


Since when did number of m0vez equate to in ring ability? Plus this is just blind hate if you really think that's all he has. Reigns has quite a sizable moveset. If anything his apron dropkick is one of the most impressive spots in the company today. The only way I can wrap my brain around this Reigns hate is the fact that Reigns is getting the Shield superpush and not the IWC indie darlings. I believe Rollins is one of the most talented workers not just in the Shield but in the world, yet am in full support of the Reigns push.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

> I can't stand when people sell moves unrealistically.


Then you can't stand Seth Rollins, apparently....


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

DudeLove669 said:


> The main things I critique in matches are psychology and selling. I can't stand when people sell moves unrealistically. Everything Reigns sells looks like actual reactions you'd have when hit with each move.
> 
> His DDT sells are particularly phenomenal and some of the best I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


That's the interesting thing here the hate is he's bad in the ring he's bad on the mic and I just don't see it. There's nothing he does "bad" he might not be great at those things but he's good at those things. It seems the hate is geared towards dislike of his style or dislike of the fact he's getting a push instead of their favorites. These things don't make him bad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Depends on your definition of politics. Its pretty obvious to me that the WWE decision makers have definitely pegged him as a future face of the company (or at least a main event guy) B/c of that yes he is getting other opportunities other guys aren't. But there are definitely good reasons that he is getting these opportunities (look, work-ethic, etc) Of course he still has some limitations, and I am not convinced that he has the mic skills to be "the face" of the company, but time will tell.

Though being "the guy" the WWE has picked out to be the next ME guy has not exactly been working out to well for those guys of late (ADR, Ryback, etc), so maybe, being picked isn't a good thing.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Since when did number of m0vez equate to in ring ability? Plus this is just blind hate if you really think that's all he has. Reigns has quite a sizable moveset. If anything his apron dropkick is one of the most impressive spots in the company today. The only way I can wrap my brain around this Reigns hate is the fact that Reigns is getting the Shield superpush and not the IWC indie darlings. I believe Rollins is one of the most talented workers not just in the Shield but in the world, yet am in full support of the Reigns push.


You didn't read enough into my post. I'm not criticizing Reigns for his moveset size. I'm criticizing him for his overall in-ring performance and as I pointed out, his only real highlights are his spear and his Superman punch. His apron dropkick is alright and so is his selling. Nothing really phenomenal about them.

And pardon me for asking this but what part of not regarding Reigns as this uber talented wrestler makes me a blind hater?


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

I like Seth and Dean more.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

also mic skills dont matter either he said baby girl to Renee and the crowd popped i think i even heard some orgasms lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..As far as the Rock comparison goes, he looks a hell of a lot better than Dwayne did back in 1996/1997 believe me! Don't you people remember this?



















Epic Man boobs era Rocky.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So I keep seeing people say Roman Reigns only has x number of moves in his arsenal. Having infinite moves doesn't make a good wrestler. Why isn't anyone talking about how good of a seller he is? Every time that dude sells for someone he makes it look pretty great.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

In-ring Psychology>Inflated Moveset.

That's why Flair is the GOAT, and Bret isn't


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

LKRocks said:


> In-ring Psychology>Inflated Moveset.
> 
> That's why Flair is the GOAT, and Bret isn't


I'm sorry my friend, but Bret Hart has incredible in-ring psychology. He lived and breathed his matches as if they were real. Flair was awesome too, just with a different style.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Then you can't stand Seth Rollins, apparently....


You spelled Dolph Ziggler wrong.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope they actually give him some kind of character with some depth instead of the same ol' bland shit that they have many other babyfaces doing (i.e. Big E). I could see him being a "take no shit badass". Doesn't pander to the crowd. Doesn't care about being liked but is liked anyway because of how cool he is.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Being a relative to a former star is a huge advantage but it only gets you in the door and maybe some starting relevance. It doesn't make you potentially the next big star. Look at the likes of Ted DiBiase Jr., Hennig's son, Sim Snuka, Manu and Rosey for examples. Tons of "legacy" sons came and went in the WWE over the past decade.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

Vince likes his big guys, and Roman Reigns is one of them.

hes gunna be a future champion. Look at his physique and potential.

WWE is about the look, also ya gotta earn your place. Its what Roman did. He started from the bottom of WWE, and tried his best to improve, and be at the top of his game.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Then you can't stand Seth Rollins, apparently....


Rollins is a great seller. Did you not see the 3 on 1 handicapped match on Raw against the Big Show? He sold a leg/knee injury to the point where people were panicking about him being injured. After every Shield match he continues to sell injuries that he accumulated during the match. He may over sell some things, but most of the time he sells very realistically.



Krinkles said:


> And pardon me for asking this but what part of not regarding Reigns as this uber talented wrestler makes me a blind hater?


It was directed towards the notion that Reigns not having a vast moveset makes him less of a talent. That part was mainly directed towards the other post I quoted.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

After that Cena/Cesaro match, I'm starting to think Cesaro should be getting that Reigns spot


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Rick_James said:


> After that Cena/Cesaro match, I'm starting to think Cesaro should be getting that Reigns spot


That was a good match. The interesting thing about bringing up Cesaro is he lost to Cena tonight and this is the begging of The Cena's "you have to go through me storyline" and that storyline will end with Reigns beating Cena.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

tbp82 said:


> That was a good match. The interesting thing about bringing up Cesaro is he lost to Cena tonight and this is the begging of The Cena's "you have to go through me storyline" and that storyline will end with Reigns beating Cena.


Wyatt will beat Cena, and Reigns will probably beat Wyatt, unfortunately.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Wyatt will beat Cena, and Reigns will probably beat Wyatt, unfortunately.


I think Cena will beat Wyatt then run the table til Reigns.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd actually be okay with bray going over cena at WM, and having reigns finally be the one to stop him.

It could really be sort of the first great main event feud of the "new generation" people. Wyatt beats bryan randomly, breaks up the group thats been running the show for the past year and a half(and by that turns Reigns friends on him leaving him alone and so forth, seth and ambrose turned him out, everyone else is wary of accepting him since he's been spearing them in half for over a year). and proceeds to beat everyones hero with the world watching. And reigns comes back up as the only one who can stop him.

Sure, creative is going to shit the bed and cenawinslol I'm sure, but the potential is there. If DB is this eras HBK, Reigns/Wyatt have the potential to be the next rock and taker.


Heels have to lose eventually, thats how stories work. It's just a matter of how they tell it.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

DogSaget said:


> I'd actually be okay with bray going over cena at WM, and having reigns finally be the one to stop him.
> 
> It could really be sort of the first great main event feud of the "new generation" people. Wyatt beats bryan randomly, breaks up the group thats been running the show for the past year and a half(and by that turns Reigns friends on him leaving him alone and so forth, seth and ambrose turned him out, everyone else is wary of accepting him since he's been spearing them in half for over a year). and proceeds to beat everyones hero with the world watching. And reigns comes back up as the only one who can stop him.
> 
> ...


And thats how it SHOULD go down. Wyatt/Reigns are the next top heel/face in the upcoming years. Cena doesnt need to go over Wyatt. Reigns gets elevated after beating Wyatt. Although this should happen over a long period of time.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know about politics, i bet he has been Pat Patterson's gimp for a while, sadly i bet it started out innocently with Roman just letting Pat watch him jerk off, but ended up getting bent over.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

I can not wait until the end of the summer to see his mega push. I hope like hell he will be over like crazy as a babyface.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

As soon as i knew Reigns was a relative of The GOAT and with his look and the fact he is a WWE guy i knew they were going to at least try and push him to the moon.

I've said it countless times i think the guy is good but not a superstar. His wrestling ability is outshone in The Shield by Rollins but they are reducing his move set recently to make Reigns look even better which is weak as hell.

As much as i think Reigns has bags of potential i am a bit p*ssed because i already know Rollins and Ambrose are just pawns in this game to get Reigns over.

In terms of the newer guys getting pushed, for me it's Cesaro > Bray > Reigns. In reality Rollins is just as good as any of them if not better.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not a fan of anyone's from the shield, but I think Ambrose is the most impressive long-term wise.


----------

